# [Sammelthread] Test Drive Unlimited 2



## Pixy (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob man das oben erwähnte Spiel auch spielen kann, wenn man nicht Online Spielen möchte.

Ich weiß natürlich, dass vieles extra für den Online Modus mit anderen spielern gemacht worden ist, aber ich bin eingefleischter Offline Spieler.

TDU 1 konnte man ja auch Offline spielen. Ich bin nur einmal dort Online gewesen und bin fast nur Russischen und Französischen Spielern begegnet. 
Selten ist man auf deutschen Spielern gestoßen.

Hat mir Online aber eh kein Spaß gemacht, weil es immer Menschen gibt die einen nerven müssen und versuchen dein Auto zu schrotten usw.

Naja, ich will halt eine Offline Kampagne sowas in der Art.
Evtl. ist die Frage zu früh und niemand weiß es richtig, wenn Ihr aber Infos habt immer raus damit.

Vielen dank bis hierher.


----------



## Bull56 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*

es gibt auf jeden fall einen offlinemodus im tdu2!

nur wird es in tdu 2 weniger der rämpler und drängler geben da sie damit geld bezahlen müssen wenn sie dich anrempeln


----------



## Wincenty (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*

ich glaube du wirst sowieso nach ungefähr nem halbem jahr wieder zu tdu gehen, einfach wegen der größeren auswahl an autos/motorädern

Ich finds behindert, das sie sagen die Lizenzen für Lambo wären zu teuer aber haben gleich knappe 15-20 Ferrarilizenzen, wo jedes kind weiß ferrari ist für weicheier und es sind auch noch diese augenkrebsdesignautos


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*



Pixy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen, ob man das oben erwähnte Spiel auch spielen kann, wenn man nicht Online Spielen möchte.
> 
> Ich weiß natürlich, dass vieles extra für den Online Modus mit anderen spielern gemacht worden ist, aber ich bin eingefleischter Offline Spieler.



Du kannst es auch offline spielen, aber dann fehlt natürlich eine Menge, aber angeblich soll das ja "fließend" sein.


----------



## mkay87 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*



Wincenty schrieb:


> ich glaube du wirst sowieso nach ungefähr nem halbem jahr wieder zu tdu gehen, einfach wegen der größeren auswahl an autos/motorädern
> 
> Ich finds behindert, das sie sagen die Lizenzen für Lambo wären zu teuer aber haben gleich knappe 15-20 Ferrarilizenzen, wo jedes kind weiß ferrari ist für weicheier und es sind auch noch diese augenkrebsdesignautos



TDU1 kann man nur nicht mehr online spielen. Die Server sollen ja abgestellt werden. Und spricht ja nix gegen die Parallelinstallation beider Teile ^^


----------



## Pixy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*

Vielen Dank  für die Zahlreichen Antworten, gestern hat leider noch niemand geantwortet und heute gleich so viele, sehr schön.

Die Autoliste muss ich sagen lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig.
Auf der einen Seite ist sie ok und auf der anderen Seite was soll man mit 5 Bugatti Veyron in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

Das gleiche ist beim Pagani Zonda der Fall.
Ich persönlich hätte liebend gern Lamborghini mit drin gehabt.
Was ich ausserdem ein bißchen vermisse sind die ganzen Oldtimer.

Koenigsegg fehlt glaube ich auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Aber momentan steht die Liste ja wohl noch nicht ganz fest, jede Liste die ich fand wurde von den Entwicklern dementiert.

Das es einen Offline Modus gibt ist ja schon mal nicht schlecht.
Wenn die Autoliste aber so mager bleibt denke ich, kaufe ich es mir nicht.

Da tröstet mich der Vörgänger tatsächlich trüber hinweg.

Falls jemand ein aktuellen Link mit der Autoliste hat oder sonst irgendwelche interrassente Information ist dieser Thread dafür da.

Grüße


----------



## koe80 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

*Offizielle Liste*


*AC 427 *

*Alfa Roméo/Fiat Brera Italia Independent *

*Alfa Roméo/Fiat MiTo Quadrifoglio Verde *

*Alfa Roméo/Fiat 8c Spider *

*Alfa Roméo/Fiat Delta integrale evoluzione *

*Ariel Atom 300 Supercharged *

*Ascari A10 *

*Ascari KZ1 R Limited Edition *

*Aston Martin DBS Carbon Black Edition *

*Aston Martin V12 Vantage Carbon Black Edition *

*Aston Martin DB9 Coupe *

*Aston Martin DBS Coupe *

*Aston Martin DB9 Volante *

*Aston Martin V8 Vantage *

*Aston Martin V12 Vantage *

*Aston Martin One-77 *

*Audi RS 5 Coupé *

*Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro – TDU2 Inuit Edition *

*Audi Q7 V12 TDI quattro *

*Audi R8 Coupé 5.2 FSI quattro *

*Audi RS 6 Avant *

*Audi S3 *

*Audi S5 Coupé *

*Audi TTS Coupé *

*Audi TT RS Roadster *

*Audi R8 Spyder 5.2 FSI quattro *

*Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport Sang Bleu *

*Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Centenaire *

*Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Grand Sport *

*Bugatti Veyron 16.4 *

*Bugatti Veyron 16.4 Super Sport *

*Caterham CSR 260 *

*Catheram Superlight R500 *

*Chevrolet Camaro Synergy Special Edition *

*CITROËN 2 CV *

*Dodge Charger SRT8 *

*Dodge Viper SRT10 *

*Ginetta F400 *

*Ferrari 612 Sessanta *

*Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano China Edition *

*Ferrari 308 GTS Quattrovalvole *

*Ferrari 612 Scaglietti *

*Ferrari California *

*Ferrari Dino 246 GTS *

*Ferrari Enzo *

*Ferrari 430 Scuderia *

*Ferrari 599 GTB Fiorano *

*Ferrari Scuderia Spider 16M *

*Ferrari 599 GTO *

*Ferrari FXX "Evoluzione" *

*Ferrari 458 Italia *

*Ford Shelby GT500 *

*Ford Mustang Fastback *

*Ford GT *

*Ford Mustang GT *

*General Motors Chevrolet Camaro 2SS ou Camaro SS *

*General Motors Hummer H3 *

*General Motors Chevrolet Camaro LT *

*General Motors Corvette C1 *

*GUMPERT apollo sport *

*Jaguar XKR Speed Pack and Black Pack *

*Jaguar D-type *

*Jaguar E-TYPE *

*Jaguar XKR *

*Koenigsegg CCXR Edition *

*Land Rover - Range Rover Sport *


*Lotus 2-Eleven *

*Lotus Esprit S3 *

*Lotus Evora *

*Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Roadster 722s *

*Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren Stirling Moss *

*McLaren MP4-12C *

*Mercedes 300 SL GullWing *

*Mercedes-Benz CLK 63 AMG Black Series *

*Mercedes-Benz ML 63 AMG *

*Mercedes-Benz SLK 55 AMG *

*Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG *

*Nissan 370Z Optional Parts *

*Nissan 370Z *

*Nissan GT-R *

*Pagani Zonda Tricolore *

*Pagani Zonda Cinque *

*Pagani Zonda F *

*Pagani Zonda Roadster F *

*Pagani Zonda C12S Roadster *

*RUF RGT *

*RUF Rturbo *

*RUF Rt 12 *

*RUF RK Spyder *

*SHELBY COBRA “DAYTONA” COUPE® *

*Spyker C12 Zagato *

*Spyker D8 Peking-to-Paris *

*Spyker C8 Aileron *

*Spyker C8 Aileron Spyder *

*Subaru Impreza WRX STI Sedan *

*TVR Sagaris *

*VolksWagen Beetle *

*VolksWagen Golf(6) GTI *

*VolksWagen Touareg V10 TDI *

*WIESMANN ROADSTER MF3*

Ich denk es werden mit der Zeit dann auch immer mehr Autos via DLC.


Die Motorräder in TDU1 waren nicht schlecht.

Aber ich bin die nur für die Missionen gefahren wo man die gebraucht hat.

Motoräder mit Lenkard lassen sich nicht gut fahren.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Pixy (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Danke für deine Liste.
Motorräder würde ich auch nicht unbedingt vermissen, tragen aber wie ich find zur Atmosphäre bei.

Was mich bei solchen Spielen nach wie vor nervt ist, dass dort die Städte und Dörfer alle wunderbar aussehen aber Menschen leer sind.

Bei NFS ist dies nicht anders, alles tot und langweilig.
Dort fährt man stupide von Rennen zu Rennen und das war es.

Die einzigen die dort mal etwas Leben ins Spiel brachten war zufällig auch EA mit .......... verdammt ich komm nicht drauf. 
Die haben die Engine von GTA IV benutzt und ist auch ein Autorennspiel mit Tuning Möglichkeiten. Dort liefen sogar Menschen rum. Dieses Spiel gab es aber nur für die Konsole.

Na egal.


Nachtrag: Jetzt habe ich es, es handelt sich hierbei um Midnight Club Los Angeles.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Hab mal noch ne frage: Und zwar hab ich gehört dass wenn man das spiel vorbestellt, n Bonuswagen bekommt? Wie gilt diese aktion, kriegt man den wagen auch wenn man das game bei amazon vorbestellt hat (so wie ich^^)?


----------



## khepp242 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Hier findest du die Vorbesteller Boni für Deutschland.
Bei Amazon "Erhalten Sie den Online-Zusatz TDU2: CASINO mit Ihrer Vorbestellung".


----------



## Pixy (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Wenn man sich also das Spiel bei Atari kauft kostet es 5 Euro mehr als auf Amazon und das nur für ein Wagen mehr.

Finde ich ganz schön happig.

Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen. 

Andersherum lohnt sich das Casino wahrscheinlich auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*



Pixy schrieb:


> Danke für deine Liste.
> Motorräder würde ich auch nicht unbedingt vermissen, tragen aber wie ich find zur Atmosphäre bei.



Sowas soll ja per DLX nachkommen, steht zumindest im TDU2 Forum.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

motorräder sollten schon wieder dabei sein. Cool wären auch mal kleine scooter die man dann auftunen könnte^^
Hoffentlich kann ichs mit meiner kack 1400er leitung online zocken...


----------



## Bull56 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

es werden motorräder und andere autos noch per DLC (unwort des jahres 2010) nachgereicht, ob das dann kostenlos ist-ka

und lamborghinis wird es sicherlich als mod geben. irwie fühle ich mich von atari verarscht-da jeder einigermaßen wissende mensch weiß das die lizenzen für ferrari um einiges mehr kosten als die für lamborghinis...



hier noch ein gutes forum+infos:
http://tdu.gameprophets.com/news.php


----------



## Pixy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Ich hatte jetzt mal die Möglichkeit die Beta zu spielen und muss sagen ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht vom Spiel.

Die Grafik ist ok aber im Jahre 2011 ist durchaus mehr drin.
Die Scheinwerfer der Autos sehen lange nicht mehr so schön aus wie man es aus dem 1. Teil gewohnt ist.

Glas wirkt oft sehr "milchig", gerade bei Autos/Traktoren die irgendwo auf Höfen herum stehen. 
Aber auch bei eigenen Autos ist es nicht mehr das was es mal war. 

Das Licht kommt nicht mehr aus den Scheinwerfer selber (den Leuchtkörper oder von mir aus die Glühbirne, Leuchtdiode) sondern aus dem Scheinwerfer. Es ist schwer zu beschreiben. Das Abdeckungsfenster was mit der Karosserie verbunden ist.

Die Navigationsstimme ist aus dem ersten Teil. Selbst die Schaltvorgänge klingen bei jedem Auto gleich und sind aus dem ersten Teil.

Die Steuerung fand ich ausnahmslos im ersten Teil besser. Wobei diese evtl. nur eine Umgewöhnung bedarf.

Man kann zwar blinken (was wieder sehr milchig ausschaut, erinnert irgendwie an Comic Style) und das Verdeck öffnen und schließen aber nicht den Motor ausmachen. Und das finde ich echt nervig. Gerade das habe ich im ersten Teil geliebt. Einfach herum fahren, irgendwo stehen bleiben, den Motor aus machen und der Natur zu zuhören. Gerade wenn man sich mit anderen Online irgendwo trifft, war dies sehr nett zu haben.

Die Auto Auswahl ist auch nicht gerade berauschend (gerade mal ca. 95 Fahrzeuge, und davon sind jeweils 5 Bugatti Veyron und 4 oder 5 Pagani Zonda).

Ich persönlich finde das Spiel eher ein Rückschritt, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil.
Wenn man aus dem ersten Teil aus dem Tunnel fuhr, konnte man für 1-2 Sek. nix sehen durch diesen Blendeffekt, diesen gibt es nicht mehr.

Und auch der Shadereffekt der Sonne durch die Bäume empfinde ich schlechter als im ersten Teil.

Klar es ist nur eine Beta, aber so viel wird sich definitiv nicht ändern.
Am schlimmsten finde ich wirklich den Scheinwerfereffekt, schaut echt ein ganz kleines bisschen Comichaft aus und total milchig.

Dieses Spiel habe ich nachdem ich die Beta getestet habe von meiner Liste gestrichen. Bin wirklich enttäuscht.

Da tröstet es auch nicht hinweg, dass ich mein Haus gestalten kann, wie ich es will. 

In erster Linie ist es ein Autorennspiel, aber dies wurde ganz klar im ersten Teil besser umgesetzt als jetzt im kommenden zweiten Teil. 
Zumal es im ersten Teil von vornherein schon mehr Autos gab.
Aber auch mehr Autos trösten nicht über diese lieblosen Details die im ersten vorhanden waren und im zweiten Teil fehlen werden hinweg.

Sehr schade.
Das ist natürlich mein subjektives empfinden, andere könnte dies wiederum gefallen. Wer allerdings den ersten Teil liebte, wird vom zweiten etwas enttäuscht sein, gerade was die Details angeht, die den ersten Teil irgendwie ausmachten.

Es gibt irgendwie noch so viel zu bemängeln (keine Sounds beim Türen auf/zumachen), aber ich möchte dieses Spiel nicht schlechter machen als es ist. Und man darf nach wie vor nicht vergessen, es handelt sich hierbei um eine Beta.

Aber laut meinen Erfahrungen mit Publishern/Entwicklern wird sich dies nicht sonderlich ändern bis zum Release.

Zumal 90% der Sounds aus dem ersten Teil kommen.

Naja, so jetzt könnt ihr mich steinigen.

MfG Pixy


----------



## Bull56 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

hmm-ein bisschen kann ich dir schon rechtgeben....

das spiel ist ein renn/sims 3 spiel und kein rennspiel mehr. man hat etwas zuviel detail auf liefestyle und onlineaktionismus gesetzt als auf die fahrzeuge und das fahrgefühl. zudem gefällt mir die engine nicht so-zuviel gelb und zu verschwommen....


bei nfs porsche gabs schon nen klacken beim türen öffnen 

die motorensounds warem im ersten teil doch übelst ********...-da waren die sounds in nfs hp2 oder porsche schon besser als die!


----------



## Pixy (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Nachtrag: 

Die Ki ist immernoch so dämlich wie im ersten Teil.
Sie bremst ohne ersichtlichen Grund, sie wechselt immer noch auf  der Autobahn ohne Grund die Spuren, sie fährt sich immer noch über den Haufen.

Das nenn ich mal einen Fortschritt. Kein Wunder es gibt keine Demo zum Spiel.

Halten uns die Spieleentwickler heutzutage für so dämlich, da bekomme ich solch eine Wut im Bauch, was Sie uns für einen Schei..... verkaufen wollen.

Auf dieses Spiel können Sie ruhig sitzen bleiben und wenn sie pleite werden sind sie selber schuld bei dem mist.

Sowas geht gar nicht. Hoffentlich werden Entwickler mal im allgemeinen wach.

Es kann einfach nicht sein das Autos mitten auf der Strasse rum stehen, Busse aus dem nix vor einem auftauchen, und die Ki die Kreuzungen zu parken, weil sie zu blöd ist.
Im endeffekt ist fast alles wie im ersten Teil, nur die Grafik hat sich verschlimm bessert.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Mag denn eigentlich niemand einen Sammelthread anlegen/erstellen?


----------



## ghostadmin (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Gibts sowas denn nicht?


----------



## Galford (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*

Okay, vergesst was ich hier geschrieben habe. Die Einschätzung aus der letzten PC Games war trotzdem schlecht, und auch die Gamestar war zuletzt nicht mehr so begeistert. Aber es gibt für die Xbox360 Fassung schon zwei Reviews: Game Informer gibt 8.5, das Official Xbox Magazin UK gibt 7.0.


----------



## Pixy (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*



> Mag denn eigentlich niemand einen Sammelthread anlegen/erstellen?



Ich hoffe Du hast Dir das ungefähr so vorgestellt.


----------



## Reytiros (5. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich fand die Beta eig schon gut, außer den Bugs natürlich. Mal sehen wie's nächste Woche aussehen wird. TDU 2 ist schon vorbestellt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne/Allgemein*



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Du hast Dir das ungefähr so vorgestellt.



Ja, wäre toll, wenn alle Infos hier zusammenlaufen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (7. Februar 2011)

weiss jemand wie das ist? Das game erscheint ja offiziell am freitag, ich habe das game auf amazon vorbestellt. Wird das dann am freitag zu mir geliefert, heißt ich krieg es pünktlich am freitag, oder bekommen die das game erst am freitag und liefern es dann erst aus, sprich ich krieg das game erst am montag?


----------



## Westfale_09 (7. Februar 2011)

Wenn es keinen Crash gibt, wie bei Black Ops, dass nicht genügend auf Lager war, wirst du es am Freitag in den Händen halten. Amazon ist da eigentlich sehr zuverlässig. Ich hatte bislang jedes Spiel zum Releasetermin pünktlich erhalten. Sollte daher kein Problem geben.


----------



## X-2ELL (8. Februar 2011)

Kritiken bezüglich Grafik und Sound kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ich meine bisher war es eben nur eine beta! Inwieweit sich da noch was geändert hat, können wir erst am Freitag sehen. Klar ich habe auch Videos gesehen, bei denen ich mir auch dachte, dass das mit der fahrphysik nicht der ernst sein kann. Warten wir einfach ab. Ich freu mich 

Grüße X-2ELL


----------



## chill0r (8. Februar 2011)

hab iwo gelesen das es schon raus ist... irgendwo


----------



## Pixy (8. Februar 2011)

Für die Konsolen stimmt dies auch.
PCler müssen bis Freitag warten.

Ich persönlich habe ja schon geschrieben das ich es nicht so toll finde. Klar, ich habe nur die Beta gespielt.

Aber die Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahren zeigen immer und immer wieder, dass die "Fehler" eben nicht nur in der Beta bleiben. 

Ich könnte wetten, dass die selben Fehler die in der Beta bereits auftauchten auch in der Release Version sind.

Und wenn nicht, dann wäre es das erste mal und ich ziehe alles zurück.
Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist so gering, wie den Papst beim Schei.... zuzusehen.


----------



## Nikwalter (8. Februar 2011)

Also bis heute hab ich mich tierisch aufn zweiten teil gefreut, was ich hier lese macht mich aber sehr traurig..
Soll man tdu ne schance geben?
Für welches system würdet ihr s holen, xbox oder pc (mein alienware m11x [Core 2 1,7 ghz /gf 335m gt/ 4gb])?


----------



## khepp242 (8. Februar 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Amazon ist da eigentlich sehr zuverlässig.


 Eigentlich,... Als ich TDU 1 vorbestellt habe, kam es eine Woche nach dem Release. Immerhin war's die Steelbookedition. 
Ich hab' zwar bald Geburtstag, aber mit dem Kauf von TDU 2 warte ich lieber noch mal, ihr wisst ja...so 'ne DSLR ist ein teuerer Spaß.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Februar 2011)

Bei TDU 2 gilt noch immer "Abwarten und Tee trinken" und ich denke das gilt auch noch so lange, bis alle Zusatzpatches draußen sind die das Game vervollständigen sollen.


----------



## Monopoly29 (8. Februar 2011)

Habe schon mehrmals heute gelesen das man schon spielen kann.

Wie ist das den 3 Tage vor Erscheinen möglich???


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (8. Februar 2011)

haha, dank eines releases von SKIDROW... aber ich warte mal aufn ps3 test...


----------



## X-2ELL (8. Februar 2011)

> haha, dank eines releases von SKIDROW... aber ich warte mal aufn ps3 test...



Richtig, und das nicht nur von Ihm.
Bestätigt sich ja auch im Screenshot-Thread.....


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (8. Februar 2011)

Moin,

also ich kann es im Steam schon installieren und der Button zum spielen ist auch schon da!  Noch 40% laden und dann mal gucken 

lg


----------



## Wincenty (8. Februar 2011)

ich hab bereits mehrere Stunden TDU2 gespielt und muss sagen:
TDU2 proftiert vom OC der CPU aber bei der GPU ist es nicht dem so, ich musste mein OC von 952/1101 auf 925/1050 der HD4890 reduzieren, da bei Videosequenzen es zu Grafikfehler und Hänger kommt, aber alle anderen Spiele machen wegen dem OC bei mir kein Terror bei den Werten


----------



## -Undertaker- (8. Februar 2011)

leute ich hab das spiel schon seit vorgestern für den pc, ist wohl gut


----------



## Galford (8. Februar 2011)

Eine weiterer Test:
Eurogamer.net gibt dem Spiel einen 7/10.

Test Drive Unlimited 2 MMO Review - Page 1 | Eurogamer.net


----------



## Andreebremen (8. Februar 2011)

Moin,

der deutsche RENN-Clan sucht noch TDU Fahrer. Wir sind ein Spaß Clan und jeder, der vernünftig fährt, kann mitfahren. Wir fahren derzeit nicht in der Liga, ihr müsst nicht perfekt fahren 

Schaut doch einfach mal vorbei:

RENN-Clan - www.renn-clan.de


----------



## koe80 (9. Februar 2011)

wer von euch erstellt den pcgh tdu2 club?

oder gibt es den schon irgendwo?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (9. Februar 2011)

Moin,

also im Steam läuft das Spiel schon seit gestern Abend

Es ist zwar ein wenig bunt, aber für so eine Art Online-Racer ist die Grafik schon ziemlich hübsch geworden. Maximale Einstellungen @ 1920x1080 laufen Butterweich 

Was mich bisher nervt ist die Bumpercam, die hoppelt echt wie nicht gutes! Mit Tastatur eine gute Einstellung zu finden ist auch eine Qual, da werden so einige Leute verzweifeln, aber das ändert sich auch wieder wenn man zum Beispiel einen CCXR antestet.

Es gibt zwar hier und da noch ein paar Sachen die noch nicht optimal sind, aber vom verbuggten Start des Vorgängers ist es weit entfernt.

Mal sehen was noch so kommt! 


lg


----------



## Monopoly29 (9. Februar 2011)

Habe es bei Amazon vorbestellt. Noch nix da.

Aber alle anderen können schon spielen


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Februar 2011)

Naja.. Ausgeliefert werden die Retailversionen erst übermorgen, bzw übermorgen ist der offizielle Releasetermin für die DVD Fassung.


----------



## koe80 (9. Februar 2011)

habe meine versandbestädigung heute schon erhalten also dürfte es morgen da sein.


----------



## Nikwalter (9. Februar 2011)

ähm, gibts noch irgendwelche unterschied wo man sich das spiel bestellt? also steam amazon oder sonst?


----------



## Own3r (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe das das Spiel gut ist und ich es mir am 11. kaufen kann 
Muss man sich irgendwie registrieren, sodass ich das Spiel nicht mehr weiterverkaufen kann?


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2011)

Es ist kein Unterschied der Version des Spiels wo man es bestellt. Wenn man es bei Steam wie schon erwähnt runterladen kann ist das ne andere Sache.

Registrierung ist nicht erforderlich, man kann ein Online Konto erstellen, oder auch nur Offline, Singleplayer zocken.

Es empfiehlt sich aber sehr einen Controller zu benutzen, das ist um Welten besser als mit Tasta und Maus zu kämpfen.


----------



## Nikwalter (9. Februar 2011)

hey alle die es schon spielen; wie ist die performance im vergleich zum ersten teil?


----------



## Legacyy (9. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die Performance hat sich verbessert. Ich kann jetzt auf 1920x1200 mit max Details @30fps+ spielen, mit meiner Hardware schon ein kleines Wunder^^. Bei TDU1 konnte ich grad ma mit 1680x1050 max Details @30fps zocken.


----------



## Wincenty (9. Februar 2011)

Nikwalter schrieb:


> ähm, gibts noch irgendwelche unterschied wo man sich das spiel bestellt? also steam amazon oder sonst?



Es gibt bzw gab einen Unterschied wo man dies Spiel kauft.
Ich habe es bei Atari direkt gekauft und habe dafür ne Shelby GT500 zusätzlich bekommen.
Mein Freund hat es sich bei Amazon vorbestellt und er bekommt als Zusatz den DLC Casino, welchen ich mir kaufen müsste


----------



## Own3r (9. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr mir denn TDU 2 empfehlen? Wie sieht es mit FFB aus (gibt es da Probleme?) - hat einer vielleicht das Logitech G27?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2011)

dachte es kommt erst am 11. oder gar 14.

nun lade ich es aber schon bei Steam runter...

mal sehen ob es schon starten will

hätte ich mal eher wissen sollen aber bei Steam stand ja immer kommt im Feb ohne genaues Datum

...


----------



## Nikwalter (10. Februar 2011)

was bringt denn das casino dlc? wozu überhaupt da?


----------



## Wincenty (10. Februar 2011)

Nikwalter schrieb:


> was bringt denn das casino dlc? wozu überhaupt da?



dort kannst du poker mit anderen am einarmigen banditen und andere "tolle" sachen machen/spielen


----------



## Pixy (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage an die Leute, die TDU 2 schon spielen!

*Wie verkaufe ich bitte einen Wagen?*

Ich habe nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, wenn meine Garage voll ist, einen neuen zu kaufen und dabei werde ich gezwungen aufgrund des Platzmangels einen anderen Wagen zu verkaufen.

Aber das kann nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.

Eine andere Möglichkeit habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Muss ich etwa alle behalten?

Ich möchte unbedingt den rosafarbenen Mustang verkaufen den ich gewonnen habe. Umlackieren geht leider auch nicht.

Wer Rat hat bitte unbedingt melden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2011)

weiteres Haus kaufen und Lackiershop muss man warscheinlich auch noch finden


----------



## Bull56 (10. Februar 2011)

hehe

ich bin tdu 2 grad am installieren 

freu mich schon auf den veyron


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Februar 2011)

ich mich auch aber dazu muss man erst mal Ingame-Geld haben
den den bekommt man nur mit Ingame-Geld und nicht gerade wenig


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Februar 2011)

furchtbar wenn schon alle spielen und man nur selber wieder mal auf das unzuverlässige gelbe Auto warten muss ^^.

Ich bin ja sehr gespannt!


----------



## Pixy (10. Februar 2011)

Weis denn niemand wie ich Autos verkaufen kann?
Und erst Recht den rosafarbenen Mustang?

Den kann man nämlich nicht mal dann verkaufen wenn die eigene Garage voll ist und man versucht über den Händler einen zu verkaufen.

Ein Autorennspiel wo man nicht mal in der Lage ist seine Autos zu verkaufen.


----------



## Own3r (10. Februar 2011)

Eigentlich sollte man die "normalen" AUtos verkaufen konnen (habe ich so gelesen). Den pinken Mustang allerdings nicht, da du ihn ja bekommst.

Noch habe ich das Spiel nicht - vielleicht kaufe ich es mir gleich bei MM (wenn sie es da haben )


----------



## CPU-GPU (10. Februar 2011)

hmm, paar minuten noch und ich kann loslegen, bin ja mal gespannt. Hoffentlich ist es so gut wie das alte TDU, besser wäre natürlich noch besser


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2011)

Sag mal woher habt ihr das alle?
Release ist doch erst morgen!


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Februar 2011)

Steam etc.


----------



## Legacyy (10. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt bei Steam gibts schon seit einigen Tagen zum Download und bei Saturn steht es auch schon in den Regalen


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2011)

Und man kann es bei Saturn kaufen UND Spielen? Verstehe ich nicht...


----------



## Blackburn (10. Februar 2011)

was verstehst du nicht?
das spiel ist released und man kann es spielen... oder soll man es erst spielen können wenn es keine egzemplare mehr zum kaufen gibt? 

ich habs auch über steam gezogen gleich als es verfügbar war. 15 Min. Download, installiert, und man konnte gleich spielen.


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (10. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele es auch seit Dienstag über Steam 

Die ersten Stunden könnte man sich ärgern wegen des Handlings, welches aber eher an manchen Autos liegt, aber dann gehts ab  Zur Zeit bin ich schon auf Hawaii unterwegs und arbeite an meiner dritten Million ^^

Ich kann das Spiel nur empfehlen!


----------



## Bull56 (10. Februar 2011)

hmmm

das spiel ist verdammt schwierig zu knacken da es einen ziemlich schnell rauswirft wenn man cheatet  ->aber immerhin bleibt so der spielspass erhalten 

naja

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich meinen bonuscode für den bugatti veyron einlöse?
ich möchte den wagen gerne fahren weiß aber net wo ich den code eingeben soll damit ich den bekomme!?


----------



## Midgard (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo


wie siehts mit dem Spiel aus in Verbindung mit ner GTX260(216), läuft das einigermaßen?
Prozessor ist ein i5 2500 und 4Gb DDR 1600 mit WIN7 64bit.

Gespielt wird auf einem 22" in 1680x1050


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, wie bringe ich dem Spiel bei so einer Pokalmeisterschaft bei, dass ich mit einem zweiten Platz zufrieden bin und es nicht noch einmal probieren will? Denn was anderes kann ich nicht.... Und wenn ich auf Beenden gehe wird das Ergebnis nicht gewertet...


----------



## Bull56 (10. Februar 2011)

so-erster kleiner hack für das spiel ist singleplayerready und eins muss ich sagen:
ihr müsst das spiel mal in 3d mit 3dvision ausprobieren! das ist saumäßig gut in 3d!!!


----------



## CloudyDay (10. Februar 2011)

Betreffend *Wagen verkaufen*:
-Anscheinend ist es so, dass dies ab Stufe 25 beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler für alle Autos (also auch den pinken Mustang) geht. Bis dahin wird er wohl auch meine Garage "verschönern".

->wer also diese Herausforderungen wo die Leute ihren Wagen einsetzen noch nicht gemacht hat, soll sich überlegen diese erst bei voller Garage zu machen. Dann sollten die Preise beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler landen.

-> alle anderen Autos kann man bei voller Garage "eintauschen" (allerdings zu relativ günstigen Preisen)

@ghostadmin: bei der Pokalmeisterschaft musst du wohl tatsächlich ALLE Rennen gewinnen (hänge auch gerade selber bei der auf Ibiza beim Timetrial mit dem Geländewagen fest). Hier heisst es dann üben. Ev. auch mal andere Autos ausprobieren, oder mehr entdecken und so höhere Tuningstufen freischalten.
Immerhin kann ja die Pokalmeisterschaft unterbrochen werden, ohne dass der gesamte andere Fortschritt verloren geht.


----------



## watercooled (10. Februar 2011)

Ich versteh nur nicht das wenn das Release morgen ist manche jetzt schon zocken! Morgen ist das Release und sie zocken jetzt!? Verkehrte Welt oder was...

Mfg


----------



## Bull56 (10. Februar 2011)

ab dienstag gings bei steam los. amazon und co schon ab heute und gestern. habe es bei gamestop heute geholt. wunderbare sache!-finds auch net schlimm!


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Februar 2011)

Jo Amazon hat es gestern in den Versand gegeben. Nur ist die Post mal wieder langsamer.... , wat solls, das Wochenende steht ja auch erst vor der Tür.
Ich hoffe die Post schafft es dann ^^


----------



## firster (10. Februar 2011)

Ich bin wirklich massloss enttäuscht von dem Spiel ! 
Was haben die Entwickler fünf jahre gemacht, auf xbox720 gewartet ?

Das spiel siehgt grafisch wie ich finde sogar schlechter aus als TDU1, sogar HDR wurde weggelassen.

TDU1
HD6970
1920x1080 highest (4xAA, no AF)

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=fb5cd7-1297378760.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=964643-1297377767.jpg

http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=8c6af7-1297379389.jpg



TDU2
GTX460 (Nicht meine sceens !!!!!)
 1920x1080 highest ( 4xAA, no AF) 



http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=testdrive22011-02-1003cu1c.png

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=testdrive22011-02-1003ohy8.png


Grafik von TDU1 ist authentischer , atmoshpärischer schärfer und hat die besseren farben.

Toll die grafische weiterentwickluung, 5 jahre !!!!  Unglaublich


----------



## Galford (11. Februar 2011)

Die PC Games gibt eine Spielspaßwertung von *68%*

Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie




EDIT:

Bei der Konkurrenz gibt es sogar inzwischen ein Test-Video:
http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=15641

>>


Meine Meinung zu der Situation mit den Reviews (weil es trotz US Release am 8.02.11 noch relativ wenige US bzw. internationale Reviews gibt / Stand 11.02.2011, 0:14 Uhr):
http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Servi...en-Wertungen-im-Ueberblick-9139395,2/#9142076
Falls es jemand interessiert. Wer allerdings beinharter TDU2 Fan ist sollte es besser nicht lesen.


----------



## firster (11. Februar 2011)

Völlig zurecht. Ich miene schaut euch die Bilder mal an, sagt doch schon ne menge.


----------



## Wincenty (11. Februar 2011)

firster schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich massloss enttäuscht von dem Spiel !
> Was haben die Entwickler fünf jahre gemacht, auf xbox720 gewartet ?
> 
> Das spiel siehgt grafisch wie ich finde sogar schlechter aus als TDU1, sogar HDR wurde weggelassen.
> ...



Dir stimme ich zu dass die Grafik "schlechter" geworden ist, or allem stört mich der niedrige Schattengrad der Wagen, dadurch wirken die etwas Comichaft, Texturen ist ja immer so ne Sache. Mich stört neben der Grafik hauptsächlich die tollen Features die fehlen von TDU, sprich:
-Man kann keine Wagen von anderen Kaufen/man kann seine Wagen nicht an andere Verkaufen
-Lamborghinis
-Motorräder
-...

Ich hoffe die bringen mal nen 2GB patch der alle Texturen der Umwelt und die Autos wieder zum alten Glanz erstrahlen lässt
____________________________

Ich hab ein dickes FETTES PROBLEM: ICH HABE GANZE 2 STUNDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! damit verbracht den letzten 1% der Straßenerkundung von Ibiza Sektor I auf der Karte hin und her zu springen und den letzten "Rest" zu finden, jedoch scheint nach der Karte alles im Sektor 1 erkundet zu sein und mir fehlt noch ein Wrak im Sektor 1


----------



## AlexDragonEye (11. Februar 2011)

ICh hab mir das Spiel vorhin bei MM gekauft (44€) finde es sehr geil , habe damals schon TDU auf der xbox 360 bis zum vergasen gezockt!

Kann es sein das TDU2 ein richtiges HardwareMonster ist ?

Kann es kaum flüssig spielen 


Gruß AlexDragonEye


----------



## Wincenty (11. Februar 2011)

AlexDragonEye schrieb:


> ICh hab mir das Spiel vorhin bei MM gekauft (44€) finde es sehr geil , habe damals schon TDU auf der xbox 360 bis zum vergasen gezockt!
> 
> Kann es sein das TDU2 ein richtiges HardwareMonster ist ?
> 
> ...



Obwohl mein PC ja mehr als genug Leistung parat hat, kann ich TDU2 dennoch nur Teilweise Sehr Hoch (3x) Hoch (1x) und Mittel (1x das letzte) nutzen

Und die Videosequnzen von TDU2 haben OC der Graka nicht so gern wie der Rest des Spiels


----------



## AlexDragonEye (11. Februar 2011)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Obwohl mein PC ja mehr als genug Leistung parat hat, kann ich TDU2 dennoch nur Teilweise Sehr Hoch (3x) Hoch (1x) und Mittel (1x das letzte) nutzen
> 
> Und die Videosequnzen von TDU2 haben OC der Graka nicht so gern wie der Rest des Spiels




hmm...also ich habe nen i7 920@ 3,2 Ghz, 3x 2GB und eine GTX 295 mit bisschen takt drin!

1080p AA auf 2x und der Rest auf Mittel komme ich nicht wirklich über 30 fps, in der Stadt bin ich auch mal schnell auf 20 fps runter


----------



## Pixy (11. Februar 2011)

CloudyDay schrieb:


> Betreffend *Wagen verkaufen*:
> -Anscheinend ist es so, dass dies ab Stufe 25 beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler für alle Autos (also auch den pinken Mustang) geht. Bis dahin wird er wohl auch meine Garage "verschönern".
> 
> ->wer also diese Herausforderungen wo die Leute ihren Wagen einsetzen noch nicht gemacht hat, soll sich überlegen diese erst bei voller Garage zu machen. Dann sollten die Preise beim Gebrauchtwagenhändler landen.
> ...



Vielen Dank für Deine Info.
Stufe 25, mmh, da muss ich wohl noch ein Weilchen fahren.

Darf ich fragen woher Du die Info hast?


----------



## CloudyDay (11. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Info.
> Stufe 25, mmh, da muss ich wohl noch ein Weilchen fahren.
> 
> Darf ich fragen woher Du die Info hast?



Hat wer im Atari Tdu2 Forum gepostet also hier: General Discussion - Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forums 

z.B. oder genau hier Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forums - View Single Post - Selling Prize Cars

Leider gibts dazu bisher keine offizielle Bestätigung (und selber soweit bin ich auch nicht), vielleicht weiss hier wer anders genaueres?


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

hmmm

die grafik ist von den texturen her besser geworden-nur die engine ist mist!-das ganze wäre schon viel besser aund atmosphärischer wenn etwas weniger gelb und blur drin wäre und man ein paar mehr überstrahlungseffekte drin hätte!

eins meiner bilder was ihr im anhang findet finde ich sehr krass-teilweise sehr detailreich und atmosphärisch-das wird aber dann wieder durch pfusch versaut.

aber schaut auch mal die andern mmorg an - nfs world ist auch grafisch schrott und von wow will ich erst garnet reden!-dagegen ist tdu 2 noch super...

wenn sie das spiel schon so schlecht teilweise machen-dann hätten sie das ganze auch moddingfreundlicher gestalten können!!!


aso: reviews gabs nur weniges das keine testspiele verschickt wurden und atari wenig in der kasse hat und sich deswegen auch nicht so viel um marketing kümmern kann. schaut euch mal an was für black ops alles gemacht wurde oder für nfs! deswegen wenig reviews für tdu2!

MfG B56

#edit:
bild 1: gute straßentexturen und guter fahrzeuginnenraum-jedoch ist das außenrum schlampig gearbeitet - da helfen die guten lickteffekte auch nicht mehr weiter...->da hilft nur noch texturen verbessern!

bild 2: zuviel blur und zuviel gelb - geholfen hätte hier vernünftiges dof!

bild3: gleiches wie in bild 2 ->aber wo ist das licht der lichthupe? wenn ich mit meinem bmw drängel sieht das immer anders aus...

ich mach mich mal ans modden -.-


----------



## Pixy (11. Februar 2011)

Auf Deinen Bildern ist Rgen zu sehen. Kommt dieser irgendwann ab einer gewissen Stufe oder muss man dazu Online sein?

Ich Spiele momentan komplett Offline, da es sowieso Schwierigkeiten gibt mit den Servern.

Das heisst; meine Firewall blockt dieses Spiel momentan Komplett.

Kann dann überhaupt Regen erscheinen?
Ich las, dass das Wetter über deren Serven gesteuert wird.
Habe ich jetzt also permanent gutes Wetter?




> @firster
> 
> Das spiel siehgt grafisch wie ich finde sogar schlechter aus als TDU1, sogar HDR wurde weggelassen.
> 
> ...


Da muss ich Dir zustimmen. Die neue Engine hat potential aber so ist sie einfach zu bunt und wirkt Comichaft.

Das gefällt mir auch nicht. Der erste Teil wirkte authentischer.
Alleine das Licht von vorne Betrachtet schaut nicht gut aus.
Aber sowas kann man ja hoffentlich ändern.


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Auf Deinen Bildern ist Rgen zu sehen. Kommt dieser irgendwann ab einer gewissen Stufe oder muss man dazu Online sein?
> 
> Ich Spiele momentan komplett Offline, da es sowieso Schwierigkeiten gibt mit den Servern.
> 
> ...


 

das mit dem licht lässt sich ändern. da ich heute zeit habe werde ich mal daran arbeiten!

du sollstest einfach deine firewall deaktivieren-die brauchst du warscheinlich eh nicht. -ich selber hatte noch nie ne firewall on und hatte noch nie probleme damit trotz das ich an orten im netz unterwegs bin und handel von denen man ausgehen kann das man sich was einfängt.
das mit der firewall ist damit dein problem und nicht das von eden games 

ich habe die grafik auf sehr hoch und der regen sieht ganz gut aus - kann aber auch daran liegen das du nicht online spielst -ist das nicht was langweilig?


##EDIT:##

im anhang die bilder sehen schon ganz anders aus wenn man die farbe etwas ändert. de gelbton raus, die schatten dunkler, das licht heller, etwas mehr grünton und etwas blau und die sättigung generell reduzieren.

also ich finds so besser...


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2011)

@Bull56

machste da auch ne mod draus? sieht so viel besser aus 
welches prog benutzt du denn dazu, ich will auch modden 

@all
welchen controller kann man für das spiel benutzen?? mein PS2 gamepad per usb anschluss funzt net


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

ja-ich habe vor den mod mal ausnahmsweise dann öffentlich zu machen damit andere auch nen nutzen davon haben 
der mod ist in arbeit.


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

habe mal ne frage:
gibts es nur einen tdu2 server oder werden die spieler auf mehrere verteilt damit mal keine 100000 spieler auf ibiza hat? weil ich möchte gerne meinen bruder unter den spielern finden-finde ihn aber nie an den abgesprochenen orten!?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit Wetterwechsel aus? Bis jetzt ist die Welt von TDU2 bei mir nur eins, nämlich staubtrocken.... Hats bei euch im Freeride schon mal geregnet?


----------



## Legacyy (11. Februar 2011)

Bei mir hat es auch nur in der einen Fahrprüfung geregnet. So viel zum dynamischen Wetter 
TDU2 enttäuscht mich irgendwie, wenig Bugs aus der Beta entfernt, Grafik kam besser als in TDU1, Fahrspaß=0 wegen der bescheuerten Physik und viel zu lange Strecken zu fahren. Werds dann wieder runteschmeißen...


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

also bei mir hat das wetter schon sehr oft gewechselt sowie tag und nacht! - kann mich nicht beschweren über das wetter!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

Naja Tag-Nachwechsel hab ich auch, aber das Wetter is immer das selbe..


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2011)

Also bei mir läufts aufs höchste und bisher ohne Probleme bis auf das es immer im Fenstermodus startet und man links Alt + Enter drücken muss

Gruß
PrincePaul


----------



## .Mac (11. Februar 2011)

Fahrt mal auf einem Offroad-Weg mit einem Sportwagen und vergleicht mal die Höhe des Grases mit den Proportionen eures Autos, das nenne ich mal gelungen!!!111elf

Ein anderes Beispiel, sobald man nur ein kleines bisschen mit dem Auto in der Luft fährt sollte man auf das Geräusch des Aufpralls achten, das hört sich an als wenn ein LKW aus 5 Meter Höhe fällt. (Achtung, leicht übertriebener Vergleich)

Naja, für mich war klar dass dieses Spiel ein Reinfall wird, ich glaub ich installiere wieder TDU1, welches zwar weniger Social-Features hat, aber dennoch die bessere Atmosphäre bietet.

Eden Games hätte TDU1 ordentlich patchen, und die Community evtl. ein Texture-Pack erstellen sollen, dann wäre die Entwicklung von TDU2 meiner Meinung nach überflüssig gewesen.


----------



## Bull56 (11. Februar 2011)

jetzt kommt bei mir andauernd das die server nicht verfügbar sind!

oder es kommt: _!Unknown Error!LogOut!_

ich hasse sowas!-was ist denn jetzt los?
*
zur allgemeinen beruhigung: in 7h gibts das erste update für tdu2*


----------



## TSchaK (11. Februar 2011)

hab selbe Problem...
und wenn ich auf "Verlassen" drücke komm ich wieder zum login


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2011)

Oh man! Die Server sind irgendwie down... 

Naja das Spiel ist mMn schon gut !


----------



## theGrimmm (11. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube die server sollten gegen 20.oo ein update bekommen...
ich komm auch nicht mehr rein ...
aber sonst find ich das spiel ganz gut

nur laggt es auf meiner HD5970


----------



## TSchaK (11. Februar 2011)

hast du auch eine Ahnung wie lange?
hatte vorhin gerade den code fürs casino eingegeben und wollte mir das angugen


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2011)

Wo steht das mit den 20 Uhr? Ich werde langsam ungemütlich


----------



## theGrimmm (11. Februar 2011)

kein plan...^^
will aber weiter fahren, bin jetzt level 13 
und ich finds super, das die zweite insel so wie in TDU1 ist. 

edit:
gibs schon ne händerkarte oderso?
ich suche die ganzen händler auf der zweiten insel


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2011)

Ich will ja auch fahren! 

Ich habe nur ein Problem: Die Kupplung mit dem G27 ist unrealistisch, da man sie voll durchdrücken muss um loszufahren. Wenn man sie dann aber nur ein wenig wegnimmt geht der Motor aus 
Das muss noch gefixed werden


----------



## theGrimmm (11. Februar 2011)

hab auch grad meine erste A1 Meisterschaft gewonnen... war schon schwer...
nur irgentwie hab ich bei rennen immer nur einen gegner, also einen der mithält O.o

edit.:
kommt ihr schon wieder rein?


----------



## TSchaK (11. Februar 2011)

ja 

aber das casino ist immer noch nicht da?!


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2011)

Das wirste vermutlich erst finden müssen bevor du rein kannst.


----------



## theGrimmm (11. Februar 2011)

weiß einer wo man den bugatti veyron kaufen kann?
auf welcher insel und wo ist der händler?


----------



## TSchaK (11. Februar 2011)

es stand da das er nach der aktivierung auf der Karte erscheint...

edit: jetzt ist es da


----------



## kero81 (11. Februar 2011)

Habs mir heute auch gekauft. Wieso gabs das mit einem "Reduziert" Aufkleber??? Hat nur 45Eur gekostet und der orig. Preis war mit so einem Sticker überklebt.  Was solln das...?! Spiel finde ich jetzt nich so gut, Grafik wie auch der Rest. Für mich war es ein Fehlkauf, ich kauf mir nie wieder Spiele...  

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Habs mir heute auch gekauft. Wieso gabs das mit einem "Reduziert" Aufkleber??? Hat nur 45Eur gekostet und der orig. Preis war mit so einem Sticker überklebt.  Was solln das...?! Spiel finde ich jetzt nich so gut, Grafik wie auch der Rest. Für mich war es ein Fehlkauf, ich kauf mir nie wieder Spiele...
> 
> Gruß
> -Kero-



Vorallem Rechnerleistung zur Grafikqualität.... ein User ein paar seiten zurück meinte er hätte nen i7 920@ 3,2 Ghz, 3x 2GB und eine GTX 295 und es würde stockeln... find ich irwie bissl komisch weil das Spiel ja jetzt nicht so gut aussieht... irwie schlecht programmiert oder wie man das auch immer nennen möchte......

Ich hab auch nen i7 920 Standard-Takt auch 3x 2 gig Ram und ne 480 GTX .... bei mir läuft alles ohne FPS-Einbrüche auf 1920x1200 alles aufs höchste...


----------



## Pixy (11. Februar 2011)

Also ich Spiele es mit einem C2D E6600 mit 3,2Ghz, 4GB ram und einer Nvidia 275GTX mit einer Auflösung von 1680X1050 ohne Ruckeln.

Ich habe fast alles auf sehr hoch bis auf die Umgebungsqualität die steht nur auf hoch.

Und es ruckelt nix. Bis auf meine CPU ist auch nix weiter getaktet oder so.


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

Ist schon komisch, bei meinem Sys (siehe Signatur) liege ich zwischen 30 und 40 FPS. Manchmal auch unter 30 FPS. 1920x1080 und alles auf MAX.
Ich habe so das Gefühl das TDU 2 mit Nvidia besser läuft.

Grüße


----------



## Gast1111 (12. Februar 2011)

Hey mal eine Frage an euch (Am besten Objektiv beantworten)
Würdet ihr mir empfehlen das Game zu kaufen? Ich zock sehr gern Rennspiele (insbesondere TDU1) und hab ein G25...
Sind die non KI Autos immer noch so schlecht gemacht wie in der Beta? (Autos die einfach so rumfahren also Straßenverkehr) Also würdet ihr es euch nochmal kaufen?
mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Eine eigene Meinung kann nicht objektiv sein. 

Aber wenn du den Verkehr bemängelst, der ist genau so dumm wie in der Beta und sieht auch genau so aus. Mit dem G25 wirst du auch ned soo viel Freude haben, da es bei der Kupplung nur voll da oder voll weg gibt, Schleifpunkt? Nix da. Und wenn man schon so ein Lenkrad hat, dann will man das meist auch nutzen.

Um das kurz zu sagen, ich würde warten bis es ein oder zwei Patches gibt die viele Fehler beheben. Auch würde ich drauf warten was für Fahrzeuge noch kommen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Öhm mal ne blöde Frage. Wie gehe ich Online mit TDU2? Ich finde da nirgendwo eine Option...


----------



## Pixy (12. Februar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey mal eine Frage an euch (Am besten Objektiv beantworten)
> Würdet ihr mir empfehlen das Game zu kaufen? Ich zock sehr gern Rennspiele (insbesondere TDU1) und hab ein G25...
> Sind die non KI Autos immer noch so schlecht gemacht wie in der Beta? (Autos die einfach so rumfahren also Straßenverkehr) Also würdet ihr es euch nochmal kaufen?
> mfg



Also die KI ist, wie ghostadmin schon schrieb, immer noch so "dumm" wie in der Beta und im ersten Teil.

Ob ich mir das Spiel nochmal kaufen würde, mmh, ich denke ja.
Trotz der vielen Dinge die manchmal zurecht, aber auch einiges zu unrecht Kritisiert wird, gibt es in diesem Bereich nicht viel auf dem Markt.

Die Grafik lässt sich durchaus sehen. Auch ich habe sie am Anfang bemängelt, muss aber nach ein paar Stunden Spielzeit sagen, es gibt weitaus schlimmeres.
Und wenn Nachts die Laternen an der Autobahn angehen, schaut das schon wirklich Atmosphärisch aus. 


Was mich wirklich stört ist, dass man nur dann Autos verkaufen kann, wenn man kein Geld hat oder die Garage voll ist. Gewonnene Autos kann man  überhaupt nicht verkaufen.

Und das man dies ab Level 25 kann, ist ein Gerücht. Es wurde inzwischen mehrmals wiederlegt ( Test Drive Unlimited Central | Startseite ).

Im grossen und ganzen verdient dieses Spiel eine Chance auch wenn es einiges noch zu verbessern gibt.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Pixy weißt du wie man Online geht???


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Februar 2011)

Das macht man doch indem man einfach ein online Profil erstellt? Beim start des Spiels.


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

Du musst ein Online Profil erstellen. Wenn du dann in der Freien Fahrt bist, bist du online


----------



## Pixy (12. Februar 2011)

kero81 schrieb:


> Pixy weißt du wie man Online geht???



Genau so wie ghostadmin schrieb. 

Du Startest das Spiel und legst ein Profil an. Da gibst Du Deine Daten mit denen Du Dich auf Test Drive angemeldet hast ein und fertig biste.

Wird Dir eigentlich auch gleich von vornherein so gegeben.
Wenn Du Offline Spielen möchtest muss man das nämlich extra ansteuern.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Hm, hab mir jetzt ein zweites Profil erstellt und nun hängt das Spiel nachdem ich Start gedrückt habe.  Ohhh Mann...

Edit: Ahjo, dauert nur sehr lange. Sind die Server z.Zt. offline?


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

Jop, ich glaube schon


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Schade, hab jetzt n bissl länger gespielt und muss sagen, soo schlecht ist es doch nicht...


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

Finde ich auch! 

Wie wäre es wenn wir (falls es wieder verfügbar ist) einen PCGHX Klub eröffnen?


----------



## Pixy (12. Februar 2011)

Fände ich cool.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

Die Klub Funktion hat einen Bug und ist deswegen beim Server abgeschaltet.


----------



## Papzt (12. Februar 2011)

Was hat denn da keine Bugs? Mein G25 funktioniert nicht und mein Vorbesteller Bonus ebenso wenig...naja abwarten


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Februar 2011)

Ich hab n Problem, und zwar hab ich immer die meldung "Dein NAT ist: Strict: Symmetric", das ganze in roter schrift. Was ist das und wie kann ich das beheben?


----------



## bludi007 (12. Februar 2011)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ich hab n Problem, und zwar hab ich immer die meldung "Dein NAT ist: Strict: Symmetric", das ganze in roter schrift. Was ist das und wie kann ich das beheben?



Das gleiche problem habe ich auch.
TDU2 launcher : Your Nat type is : ... - Test Drive Unlimited 2 Forums
Auf diese seite kommt man, wenn man auf die Meldung klickt.
Aber Abhilfe schaffte es auch keine.
Entweder ich hab was falsch verstanden, oder es liegt an was anderem.


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Februar 2011)

is auch blöd weil des englisch is -.-
Ich hab mich mal n bisschen schlau gemacht, anscheinend muss man ins routermenü, also in browser seine IP eintippen und bestätigen. da soll dann irgendwo die NAT zu ändern sein.
Nur leider war ich noch nie in diesem menü, und weiss nicht wo mein passwort dafür ist. Warscheinlich auf irgend einer telefonrechnung oder dem vodafone vertrag, nur wo der is?^^
Nervt mich, aber irgendwie hab ichs geahnt dass die TDU macher es wieder nicht schaffen ein wirklich fertiges und bugfreies spiel rauszubringen....
Von der grafik mal abgesehen...


----------



## bludi007 (12. Februar 2011)

Also jetzt funzt es.
Hab halt UPnP komplett deaktiviert im Router, Firewall nochmal alles überprüft und anschließend Router + PC neugestartet.
Neues Profil im Spiel erstellt und es geht, obwohl beim start auch wieder diese Meldung da stand.
Vielleicht war es Glück, da ich mich mit sowas eig. net gut auskenne.


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2011)

Das Spiel an sich finde ich gar nicht schlecht, aber die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach enttäuschend.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2011)

Man muss den UDP port 8889 freischalten.
Leistungsmäßig ist doch alles Okay habe 1080p alles max +16AA und immer 60FPS


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (12. Februar 2011)

Könnt ihr euch auch nicht anmelden ?! Blabla... Server nicht online....blabla ?

Gruß

Edit: Unknown Error... Log out -.-


----------



## TSchaK (12. Februar 2011)

ich hab da immer was anderes stehen...
mal was in rot, mal orange und grün wars auch schon 



stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Man muss den UDP port 8889 freischalten.
> Leistungsmäßig ist doch alles Okay habe 1080p alles max +16AA und immer 60FPS


wo macht man das?
im Router hab ich nix gefunden...

@Hans_sein_Franz
ja die Server sind ma wieder down...


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute auch schon online unterwegs kann mich aber jetzt auch nicht auf dem Onlineprofil anmelden "unknown Error"....


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (12. Februar 2011)

Toll dann habe ich meine Frau völlig umsonst zu ihrer Mutter geschickt


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

LOL....naja ich hoffe es geht bald weiter!


----------



## theGrimmm (12. Februar 2011)

bei mir bekomme ich jetzt jedes mal ein freeze wenn ich das spiel start 
hat das noch jemand?


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (12. Februar 2011)

Nee ich hab zZ wieder ...blabla Server nicht online....blabla


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Das Spiel an sich finde ich gar nicht schlecht, aber die Grafik ist meiner Meinung nach enttäuschend.



Jep, die Grafik sieht bei der Xbox absolut genauso aus, kein Unterschied und selbst TDU 1 sieht kaum schlechter aus. Kein Fortschritt zu erkennen. 
Dann drehen sich wieder nur Tacho und Drehzahlmesser in der Cockpitansicht, alle weiteren Instrumente sind tot. 
Dann gibts zwar einen Wettereffekt (den ich noch nicht gesehen habe), aber die Scheide wird in der Cockpitansicht nicht nass oder der Wischer geht an. 
Dann kann man das Licht nicht selbst einschalten. 
Bugs und Performanceprobleme ohne Ende. 

Zusammengefasst ein mieses Spiel, da hätte Atari mehr machen müssen, wir sind doch keine Beta Tester, die auch noch dafür bezahlen müssen und schon geht das Gelabere um DLCs wieder los, anstatt das Game endlich mal richtig fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Bin auch dafür einen PCGHX Klub zu gründen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2011)

habe mal Sceenshots gemancht mit DS


----------



## TermiGR (12. Februar 2011)

Na toll, habe mir das Spiel soeben gekauft. Wenn ich nun aber versuche die Auflösunf auf 1920x1080 zu ändern schaltet sich das Monitor-Signal aus... hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Primer (12. Februar 2011)

TermiGR schrieb:


> Na toll, habe mir das Spiel soeben gekauft. Wenn ich nun aber versuche die Auflösunf auf 1920x1080 zu ändern schaltet sich das Monitor-Signal aus... hat jemand eine Idee?



Liegt vielleicht an einem "Herzinfarkt"^^
Sofern möglich überprüfe also ob dein Monitor die Auflösung bei dieser Hz Zahl mitmacht.

Wie siehts nun eigentlich mit der Performance aus, die Bilder zwei posts über mir zeigen ja ein annehmbares Niveau? (mal ehrlich es gibt schlimmere Textursünden, sieht eher nach Std aus)


----------



## TermiGR (12. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, ich hatte unter Windows 59 anstatt 60 Hz eingestellt... 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Grafikfehler am Himmel loswerden! ;(


----------



## theGrimmm (12. Februar 2011)

weiß jemand wie man das spiel mit crossfire zum laufen bekommt?
wenn ich cf aus stelle läuft das spiel bessser als mit -.-
aber laggen tuts trotzdem (nur so 30fps auf 1920x1200 alles hoch mit 2xAA)
wozu hab ich denn ne 5970 -.-


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich kann z.Zt. online spielen.  Wo seid ihr alle???


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. Februar 2011)

wie is das eigentlich, man kann sich da ja keinen server auswählen auf dem man spielen möchte. spielen da alle spieler der ganzen welt/von ganz deutschland auf einem einzigen server? wenn ja, dann wundert es mich aber, dass man so selten andere spieler auf der map trifft???

Nochmal zur grafik: nach einigen stunden spielen find ich geht die grafik eigentlich doch, ist halt ne andere art, mehr in richtung comicstyle, aber iwie find ich sie gar nicht schlecht. Vor allem bin ich beruhigt dass meine GTX260 das game in vollen details gerade noch schafft, kann ich noch ne weile warten mit dem neuen rechner^^

P.S.: kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist der motorsound deutlich leiser als die restlichen sounds im game? Ich habe alle sounds auf maximal gestellt, aber der motor kommt mir immer etwas leise vor..


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. Februar 2011)

Ohh man ich kann nicht spielen Server sind angeblich down...


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Hm, Server sind wieder da...


----------



## stimpi2k4 (12. Februar 2011)

Habe gerad nochmal TDU installiert um die Grafik zu vergleichen. Ich finde da gibt es einen ordentlichen Unterschied, gerade die Details und Sichtweite ist deutlich besser bei TDU2.
Die Autos sehen gleich gut aus. HDR fehlt leider bei TDU2 aber die Steuerung ist genauer und besser. 
Die Texturen der Straße und Umgebung sind höher als im ersten Teil.
War jetzt auch nur ein kurzer schneller Vergleich in sachen Grafik und Steuerung.


----------



## bludi007 (12. Februar 2011)

Man is das geil....
NAT mal grün, beim nächsten start wieder orange, aber nies sind die Server on!!
Ich will nun endlich mal spielen!


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

Glück gehabt, bei mir geht nichts.


----------



## kero81 (12. Februar 2011)

Hab eben gespielt, server waren on. Wechselt aber ständig...


----------



## X-2ELL (12. Februar 2011)

bin jetzt auch on


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

Bin auch on. Mein Nick ist wie hier.


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

Und da hat es sich auch wieder erledigt ^^.
Online-Rennen kann ich nicht mehr machen. Allerdings bin ich noch auf meinem Online-Profil unterwegs.

Naja ich denke bis das alles passt, müssen wir uns noch eine Weile gedulden.
Ich war vorhin auch zeitgleich mit meinem Kumpel online, jedoch konnten wir uns nicht treffen, bzw. haben uns nicht gesehen, obwohl wir an den gleichen Orten waren.
Irgendwie soll die Map in verschiedene Ebenen geteilt sein. Freunde hinzuzufügen geht ja auch irgendwie noch nicht.
Hoffe das wird bald gefixt....


----------



## Wincenty (13. Februar 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Und da hat es sich auch wieder erledigt ^^.
> Online-Rennen kann ich nicht mehr machen. Allerdings bin ich noch auf meinem Online-Profil unterwegs.
> 
> Naja ich denke bis das alles passt, müssen wir uns noch eine Weile gedulden.
> ...



Man kann Freundeaddn, aber es ist umständlichund es dauert bis der andere die Einadung erhält!

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ussman esc pushen dann ins Untermenü Sozieles geen dort sollte man Freunde hinzufügen können

[da ich grad nic zu Haus bin kann ich es nicht genau sagen]


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Hmm, ich finde die Funktion irgendwie nicht!?


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (13. Februar 2011)

Mein Ingame-Nick ist "Logan084"

Ich schaue gleich mal rein ob ich sowas finde.

Gruß


----------



## Reytiros (13. Februar 2011)

seit freitag kam es zu den problemen
habe das spiel seit dienstag
ich denke mal die server sind dem amsturm nich gewachsen


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Februar 2011)

Weiß jemand ob es einen Weg gibt Autos von Ibiza nach Hawaii zu bekommen ? Ich hab echt keine Lust die ganze Insel abzufahren nur um mir ein Auto zu kaufen welches ich mir in Ibiza schon kaufen könnte


----------



## Ruhrpott (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir das Spiel nun auch geholt ,

hab das Problem das es nur im Fenstermodus läuft und wenn ich es auf die Max Auflösung von meinem Monitor einstellen 1920x1080 habe ich nur noch 29Hz.

Finde aber keine Einstellung um den Fenstermodus zu deaktivieren.

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## bludi007 (13. Februar 2011)

Das Problem mit dem Fenster liegt bei mir auch vor.
Habe da einfach auf 1680 x 1050 gestellt (Auflösung des Desktops) und dann passt es einigermaßen....)
Perfekt ist es aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

Also ich glaube man kann den Fenstermodus deaktivieren, wenn man shift+Enter drückt. (Bin mir nicht 
sicher versuche auch ALT+Enter und STRG+Enter) In den Spieleinstellungen habe ich 1920*1080 und 59Hz eingestellt dann hat alles gepasst.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2011)

Alt+Enter drücken, dann wechselts in den Fullscreenmodus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Alt+Enter drücken, dann wechselts in den Fullscreenmodus.


richtig und bleibt bei mir da auch 
auch wenn ich das Spiel ausschalte und später wieder an

zum Auto Verkaufen mit selbst gekaufen geht es
wenn man ein neues kauft und keinen Platz mehr in der Garage hat oder nicht genug Geld hat dann wird die Option angeboten beim kauf des neuen

Radiosender im Vergleich zum vorgänger unzureichend und eigenlich eine frechheit! es sei denn man könnte noch eigene Sender machen

Online bin ich Level 6 da die Onlinefunktion im moment nicht mehr geht
Offline bin ich nun auf Level 11 und schon auf der 2. Insel

insgesammt mit ausnahme der zusätzlichen Insel war Teil 1 besser
auch weil es noch Lambos gab und die Graffik etwas besser war
zumindestens wenn HDR+Kantenglättung zusammen funktionieren würden...

obwohl Offroad im neuen macht auch spaß

insgesammt muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob Teil 1 oder 2 besser ist

jedenfalls gab es in Teil 1 einige Dinge die besser waren und etwas in Teil 2 fehlen


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Februar 2011)

Was mich auch noch stört, sind die Motor Sounds.
Der GTI hört sich ja an wie eine 125er 2 Takter Maschine


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (13. Februar 2011)

Moin,

wegen der besseren Übersicht (keiner hat lust später 20-50 Seiten zu durchsuchen) bitte ich Euch die Spielernamen im von mir erstellten Thread zu posten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...test-drive-unlimited-2-spielernamen-only.html

Ich werde gleich nochmal versuchen die bisherigen Namen zu adden 

lg


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Was mich auch noch stört, sind die Motor Sounds.
> Der GTI hört sich ja an wie eine 125er 2 Takter Maschine


jo, die motorensounds isnd, wie schon gesagt, ziemlich low und auch verhältnismäßig leise, meiner ansicht nach. Hoffentlich wird da bald gepatcht...

P.S.: Wie ist das eigentlich mit den 2 inseln, also ibiza und hawaii? Ich blick das net ganz, es gibt doch nur eine große insel? Gibts da noch ne extrainsel, oder ist der obere teil ibiza und der untere hawaii oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Pixy (13. Februar 2011)

Es gibt eine extra Insel. Die aus dem ersten Teil. Ab Level 10 kannst du diese dann erreichen. Du begibst Dich zum Flughafen und wirst anschliessend dort hin geflogen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

ah ok danke. Und gibts da auch autohäuser und so, oder kann man da nur rumfahren?


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2011)

Da gibts auch Händler, Tuner etc. wie auf Ibiza.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

ok, muss ich also noch n bisschen zocken bis level 10

PS: Ein wunder ist geschehen, ich hab endlich diese rote NAT nachricht wegbekommen, jetzt ist das teil grün, so wie es sein sollte 
Hab im routermenü die zwei ports 3478 und 8889 geöffnet und die windoof firewall deaktiviert


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (13. Februar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob es einen Weg gibt Autos von Ibiza nach Hawaii zu bekommen ? Ich hab echt keine Lust die ganze Insel abzufahren nur um mir ein Auto zu kaufen welches ich mir in Ibiza schon kaufen könnte



Ok Lösung gefunden , wenn man in der Garage ist kann man bei der Werkbank eine Liste aufrufen wo man auch auf Autos zugreifen kann die auf der anderen Insel sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Februar 2011)

Wieso ist der Ingamesound eigentlich so verdammt leise. Haben die es nicht besser hinbekommen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Ingamesound eigentlich so verdammt leise. Haben die es nicht besser hinbekommen?


ach, auch schon bemerkt 
apropo sound: weiss jemand wo der ordner für das spieleigene "radio" ist? 
Weil da könnte man ja seine eigenen lieder reinkopieren, dann hätte man auch wieder eigenes radio. Beim vorgänger war ja n extra ordner dafür bereitgestellt, aber beei TDU2 gibts da keinen gesonderten ordner für.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2011)

Bei mir war es in den Windowseinstellungen recht weit runtergedreht, weiß auch nicht wieso. Vielleicht schauter da mal nach.

@CPU-GPU
Es gibt in TDU2 kein eigenes Radio auf dem man seine eigene Musik hören kann.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> @CPU-GPU
> Es gibt in TDU2 kein eigenes Radio auf dem man seine eigene Musik hören kann.


Weiss ich doch, aber man könnte ja in die ordner, in denen die musik für das gameradio drin ist, seine eigene musik reinkopieren. Theoretisch müsste man dann seine eigene musik hören können 

Sind bei euch die server auch down aktuell? Bei mir schon -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Februar 2011)

Da kannste auch einfach deinen Musikplayer nebenher laufen lassen mit der Musik die du eben hören willst


----------



## theGrimmm (13. Februar 2011)

ich komm wieder nicht rauf -.-


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Keiner kommt gerade rauf! 

Ich hab mal was aufgemacht: Klick!

mfg


----------



## theGrimmm (13. Februar 2011)

im launcher kann ich oben links auf menü klicken und dort bei "konfigurieren" bei Audio: Direct Sound oder XAudio2 auswählen.
was ist der unterschied? bei mir ist XAudio2 an ...


----------



## standard2k (13. Februar 2011)

theGrimmm schrieb:


> im launcher kann ich oben links auf menü klicken und dort bei "konfigurieren" bei Audio: Direct Sound oder XAudio2 auswählen.
> was ist der unterschied? bei mir ist XAudio2 an ...


Bei mir auch, deshalb muss ich vermutlich auch meine Kopfhörer voll hochdrehen, um im Spiel normallauten Sound zu haben. Nur kann ich "Direct Sound" zwar anwählen und die Einstellung speichern, wenn ich das Fenster dann wieder öffne, bin ich wieder auf XAudio2.


----------



## watercooled (13. Februar 2011)

Leutz, die reden alle vom Motorsound der nicht bissig genug ist, nicht von der Gesamtlautstärke


----------



## Wincenty (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe gerade nachgesehen:
Um Freunde zu adden muss man folgendes Machen:
-ESC drücken
-zu Spieler gehen
-unten ist beim blauen Knopf nach Freunden suchen
-Namen eingeben, suchen und adden fertig!

Ich komm in TDU2 rein mim ON-ACC aber indem ich nach dem Fehlversuch zwischen meinen Profilen wählen kann einfach den ON-ACC verwende und schon bin ich drin sogar mit anderen Spielern


----------



## X-2ELL (13. Februar 2011)

den Vorgang das den du beschreibst habe ich auch gemacht. Nur hat sich da nichts weiter getan. Bei meinem Kumpel ist nichts angekommen. Ich denke das dauert noch


----------



## theGrimmm (13. Februar 2011)

Weiß einer wie man sich mit einem Spieler koppeln kann? (wie bei tdu1) 
Ich bekomm das irgendwie nicht hin... -.-


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (14. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Leutz, die reden alle vom Motorsound der nicht bissig genug ist, nicht von der Gesamtlautstärke



Hm, die haben warscheinlich keine guten Karren xD Also bei mir ist der Sound der Superkarren mehr als bissig ^^ Wenn man da etwas aufdreht denken die Nachbarn da steht ein Koenigsegg im Treppenhaus


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute ich such gerade wie blöd ne Tuningswerkstatt für meinen Alpha, kann mir vll. jemand sagen wo ich solch einen finden kann ???

Schmal danke und LG
euer Happy

Geschrieben auf meinem Desire HD mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Februar 2011)

Happy Chicken schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich such gerade wie blöd ne Tuningswerkstatt für meinen Alpha, kann mir vll. jemand sagen wo ich solch einen finden kann ???
> 
> Schmal danke und LG
> euer Happy
> ...



Von Ibiza sind hier alle drinnen bis auf den von Bugatti , der ist am unteren Ende des "g" des "diversegamers" Schriftzuges bei der Kreuzung.

Falls sich jemand das Autohändlersuchen in Hawaii ersparen will , wenn man die höheren Lizenzen hat und noch kein Auto dazu, blendet TDU die Händler automatisch in der Map ein solang man die Meisterschaft als Ziel definiert hat. Hat mir viel Arbeit erspart ^^.


----------



## Happy Chicken (14. Februar 2011)

Hey vielen herzlichen Dank !!!

LG
Happy


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2011)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Von Ibiza sind hier alle drinnen bis auf den von Bugatti , der ist am unteren Ende des "g" des "diversegamers" Schriftzuges bei der Kreuzung.
> 
> Falls sich jemand das Autohändlersuchen in Hawaii ersparen will , wenn man die höheren Lizenzen hat und noch kein Auto dazu, blendet TDU die Händler automatisch in der Map ein solang man die Meisterschaft als Ziel definiert hat. Hat mir viel Arbeit erspart ^^.



Und der Mercedes Händler fehlt auch noch  

Der ist ganz im Norden beim Bekleidungsgeschäft.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Ihr könnt auch mal da reinschaun: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Google Maps

Soweit ich weiß sind da alle Locations eingezeichnet.


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

wie kann man wagen verkaufen? ohne gleich seine Garage zugemüllt zu haben? ich habe aus Versehen 2x den Land Rover gekauft und nun muss der neue wieder weg! nur leider find ich die Option verkaufen nicht -.- ich will bzw kann nicht meine Garage/n vollüarken, da ich ungefähr noch 20 freie Plätze hab -.-


----------



## Nikwalter (14. Februar 2011)

hey, wenn ichs deinstalliere muss ich irgend ein progg nutzen um die aktivierungen zurückzusetzten?
Hab die downloadversion von atari


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Tja Wincenty, dank Atari dafür. Aber du kannst keine Wagen verkaufen solange deine Garage nicht voll ist. 
Auch einen online Handel oder sowas in der Art gibt es in TDU2 nicht, liegt wohl an der verkakten DLC Politik die Atari mit TDU2 jetzt betreibt..


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2011)

Jetzt kam sogar die Ingame Meldung mit den Exploits in den Klubs 
Sehr schnell das ganze


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Tja Wincenty, dank Atari dafür. Aber du kannst keine Wagen verkaufen solange deine Garage nicht voll ist.
> Auch einen online Handel oder sowas in der Art gibt es in TDU2 nicht, liegt wohl an der verkakten DLC Politik die Atari mit TDU2 jetzt betreibt..



Ich habs verkauft bekommen inmdem ich ein Auto kaufen wollte was mehr kostete als ich Geld hätte und somit hab ich s verkauft aber nun habe ich so nen sch### Audi RS6


----------



## Nikwalter (14. Februar 2011)

leute, ich muss mit tdu2 auf n anderes notebook umziehen, kann ichs einfach deinstallieren oder muss ich n tool nutzen damit mir die aktivierung nicht verloren geht?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Tja Wincenty, dank Atari dafür. Aber du kannst keine Wagen verkaufen solange deine Garage nicht voll ist.
> Auch einen online Handel oder sowas in der Art gibt es in TDU2 nicht, liegt wohl an der verkakten DLC Politik die Atari mit TDU2 jetzt betreibt..



Angeblich kann man die Autos verkaufen wenn man Level 25 oder so erreicht hat , kanns aber weder bestätigen noch dementieren  (aber bald werd ichs wissen  )


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Februar 2011)

Das wurde soweit ich weiß bereits im TDU2 Forum dementiert, hab jetzt aber keinen Link dazu.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (14. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Das wurde soweit ich weiß bereits im TDU2 Forum dementiert, hab jetzt aber keinen Link dazu.


Kann sein , hab das eher zufällig aufgeschnappt


----------



## Wincenty (14. Februar 2011)

Ich bin bereits seit vorgestern lvl 27 aber eine Funktion verkaufen gibts nur wenn die Garage voll ist oder wenn man ein neues Auto kaufen will aber nicht genug Geld hat


----------



## Papzt (14. Februar 2011)

Ist schon bekannt, dass man bei Google Maps sich die Standorte aller Shops usw angucken kann?


----------



## Reytiros (14. Februar 2011)

btw wenn ihr TDU neuinstallieren wollt, solltet ihr euer savegame speichern! Es wird nämlich NICHT online gespeichert.


----------



## watercooled (14. Februar 2011)

Wissen wir


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

guten morgen @ all

ich kann TDU 2 endlich  flüssig spielen, ich war der mit dem i7 920er @ 3,2Ghz und der GTX 295 !

Ich habe bei google "TDU 2 ruckelt SLI" eingegeben, dort bin ich auf einen interessanten Threat gestoßen, dort hat jemand das selbe Problem auf einem Laptop gehabt, welches wohl auch irgendeinen SLI Grafikchipsatz hat!

Er hat dann irgendwann einfach Tuneup Utilities installiert und dort den Turbo Modus Aktiviert !​
Verzweifelt wie ich war habe ich es natürlich gleich ausprobiert und was soll ich sagen, mit der Einstellung in der ich gerade so 30 fps hatte und in der Stadt auch mal unter 20, habe ich jetzt 60-70 fps und mehr !!!

Habe natürlich gleich AA auf 8x gestellt und den Rest auf Sehr Hoch.

Jetzt rennt das Spiel immer über 30 fps und sieht wie ich finde sehr gut aus.


Gruß AlexDragonEye @ Kaffe 
​


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Hat mal jemand getestet ob's jetzt funkt? 
Muss jetzt leider in die Schule


----------



## theGrimmm (15. Februar 2011)

Teste ich nachher auch mal ... Hab das Problem mit crossfire


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2011)

Ich ebenfalls....aber ich installier mir doch kein TuneUp


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls....aber ich installier mir doch kein TuneUp




in der not frisst der Teufel fliegen 

wenn mir hier jemand erklähren kann was TuneUp in meinem System gemacht hat das es jetzt läuft, würde ich es auch sofort wieder löschen !


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (15. Februar 2011)

Mal was anderes.... Casino macht ja mal richtig gaudi 

Gruß


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

Hans_sein_Franz schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.... Casino macht ja mal richtig gaudi
> 
> Gruß




was kann man da alles machen ?

gibt es schon nen Termin wann man es sich als DLC kaufen kann ?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

Du kannst es dir bereits kaufen?^^


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Du kannst es dir bereits kaufen?^^



wo denn bitte ?


----------



## Papzt (15. Februar 2011)

Amazon Vorbestellerbonus. Ich hab das auch


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Februar 2011)

DLC Store | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website


----------



## Wincenty (15. Februar 2011)

Ist das nicht deprimirend??? Da habe ich doch auf beiden Idizateilen NUR EIN WRACK nicht gefunden und ich habe Ibizas Straßen bereits zu 100% erkundet


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Februar 2011)

Hans_sein_Franz schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.... Casino macht ja mal richtig gaudi
> 
> Gruß


 
Da stimm ich dir absolut zu! Ist auch ordentlich was los da! 
Neben dem ganzen Gefahre ist ne Runde Poker auch mal was feines!
Warte eben nur noch auf die Funktionstüchtigkeit der Automaten, damit man mit viel Glück mal den R8 Spyder gewinnen kann ^^


@ AlexDragonEye

mit dem Casino DLC kommst du auch auf das Fahrerlevel 70. Ohne das DLC ist bei dem Level 60 Ende. Halte ich allerdings für recht sinnfrei.

Grüße


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Also gehen die Automaten nicht nur bei mir nicht?


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Februar 2011)

Ich dächte gelesen zu haben, dass die Automaten erstmal noch offline sind, weil da irgendwelche Leute irgendwie ein paar Sachen abgezogen hatten, die so nicht geplant waren.


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Hmm schade... Poker geht aber oder?
Grr Clubs gehen innerlich nicht...


----------



## AlexDragonEye (15. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> DLC Store | Test Drive Unlimited 2 Official Website




Hey, danke für den Link, hatte nur im Spiel nach downloads gesucht!

Aber ca. 10 € sind mir gerade zu fett...habe auch noch so genug mit dem Spiel zu tun. 


PS:. bin jetzt bei über 10 stunden spielzeit und kann das Spiel jedem der etwas mit Autorennen anfangen kann empfehlen, es macht einfach richtig spaß!


----------



## X-2ELL (15. Februar 2011)

Poker geht ja.


----------



## TSchaK (15. Februar 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Da stimm ich dir absolut zu! Ist auch ordentlich was los da!
> Neben dem ganzen Gefahre ist ne Runde Poker auch mal was feines!
> Grüße


ist das ernst oder ironisch?
weil irgendwie ist nie einer da wenn ich dorte Spielen will


----------



## watercooled (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mit sitzen da voll viele!
Nur sobald ich näher komme verschwinden alle!?


----------



## PrincePaul (15. Februar 2011)

Bei mir sitzt auch nie einer beim Pokern... nur in der Lobby wo auch der Audi steht ist alles voll mit Leuten....


----------



## Wincenty (15. Februar 2011)

bei mir ist das ma so mal so mal ist rammel voll oder tote hose und meistens wenn jemad da ist und ich mit den7denen spielen will ist das spielen unmöglich entweder via bug das ich kein buy-in machen kann(auch verlassen des tisches geht nicht mehr!) oder ich steh in 2-3 min takt auf auch mitten im spiel -.-


Ist bei euch allen auch die Freundesliste seit gestern weg?


----------



## Own3r (15. Februar 2011)

Ja sie ist weg und ich kann auch keine neuen Freunde hinzufügen 

Ich dachte die hätten jetzt alles gefixed.


----------



## TSchaK (15. Februar 2011)

jetzt geht bei mir Pokern jetzt auch


----------



## kero81 (15. Februar 2011)

Jo, ich hatte Own3r in meiner Fl, nu isser aber wech.


----------



## theGrimmm (16. Februar 2011)

Irgendwie kann ich keine Freunde hinzufügen und ich selber bekomm auch keine Anfrage, wenn mich ein Freund hinzugefügt hat O.o das voll komisch


----------



## Nikwalter (16. Februar 2011)

leute, wie kann ich n savegame wiederherstellen?
Hab ufn neuen laptop tdu intalliert, und den ordner eden games in "Dokumente" reinkopiert, da ist auch alles drin.. aber das spiel zwingt mich neu anzufangen und lässt den alten profil net wählen..
keine lust auf nochmal fahrschulen....


----------



## Own3r (16. Februar 2011)

Du solltest mal versuchen ein neues Spiel anzufangen (also neues Profil anlegen) und dann den Eden Games Ordner überschreiben.


----------



## Wincenty (16. Februar 2011)

Habt ihr auch jetzt das Problem, dass das Spiel am laggen ist??? Ich hab bei den selben Einstellungen wie seit ner Woche heute gespielt aber es lief keine Sekunde ruckelfrei auch auf ner Auflösung von 1440x1050 wo sonst bei mir 1680x1050 genutzt wird - habe auch die Graka OC aber ohne Ergebnis


----------



## watercooled (16. Februar 2011)

Beende den vollbildmodus!
Im Windowmode ist die Grafik sogar besser und die Performance auch.

Mfg


----------



## Own3r (16. Februar 2011)

Welches A2 Auto ist besser? Der R8 oder der Ferrari 430 Scuderia? Ich finde irgendwie den Ferrari besser 
Soll ich ihn nehmen? - denn von der Leistung sind die gleich!


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2011)

Hab da auch mal eine Frage zur Performance...
Ich habe mir heute einen 24Zöller gekauft mit einer nativen Auflösung von 1920x1080. Im Gegensatz zu meiner alten 1680x1050 Auflösung habe ich nun eine höhere Fps??? Wie kann denn das sein?  Wenn ich von 1920x1080 zurück auf 1680x1050 stelle, fallen die Fps um 10. Komisch, komisch...


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (16. Februar 2011)

Pahhh Casio R8 Zeitfahren 2'07"83 

FPS-Probleme hatte ich übrigens nie... System siehe Signatur.

Gruß

Edit:
Mitm Spyker im VIP Pokerraum sind es ganze 2'15"19

Und ich will ständig pokern aber kein Opfer lässt sich blicken


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2011)

Spiele lieber an so einem Banditen mit einem Arm oder Roulett da kann ich leicht bzw. schnell Geld vermehren

nur funktioniert es nicht im moment jetzt zeigt er an keine DLC verfügbar



Spoiler



Roulett Geld drucken: wenn man z.B. 1.240.000 $ hat kann man dann als 1. 20.000 setzen dann immer das doppelte bis man gewinnt (immer auf rot setzen) ihrgendwann nach ca. 3 mal funktioniert es schon und man hat mehr Geld

bei den Slotmaschinen oder Einarmigen Banditen braucht man nur etwas mehr Zeit zu investieren und macht auch Gewinn 

habe da bis jetzt 100.000 als max auf einmal gewonnen


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (16. Februar 2011)

Komm gerade nicht mehr mit was dein Spoiler angeht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. Februar 2011)

hab ihn mal bearbeitet eigentlich könnte er auch ganz weg
kann ja jeder selbst drauf kommen wie er beim Roulett Game mehr Geld macht wenn man Geld verloren hat einfach das doppelte nochmal auf rot setzen nach dem 3. oder 4. mal hat man auf jedenfall gewonnen und mehr Geld als vor dem 1. setzen

wenn es denn geht (heute den ganzen tag ohne probleme und dann geht nicht mehr, man kommt nicht mal mehr auf die Casion Insel)


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2011)

Welche Autoklassen benötigt man für den Hawaii Pokal Bereich 2,3 und 4?

Ich habe nämlich gerade den Pokal für den 1. Bereich gemacht, will mir nun ein neues Auto kaufen, muss dafür aber ein anderes Auto verkaufen. Aber wenn ich das Auto noch brauche sollte ich es lieber nicht verkaufen


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2011)

Kauf dir halt ne neue Hütte. Du müsstest eh schon so viel Geld haben da is das locker drin.


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2011)

Ja ich habe schon 4 Millionen aber ich muss das ja sparen, da nach den Pokalen keine Einnahmequelle mehr vefügbar ist 

Edit: Scheint als gäbe es einen Patch ! Er wird via Launcher gedownloaded


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Februar 2011)

korrekt, das seh ich auch gerade im launcher. Und was macht der gute Patch????


----------



## TSchaK (17. Februar 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Und was macht der gute Patch????


jetzt gehen zum Beispiel die Automaten im Casino...

aber die Clubs immer noch nicht

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich ein Auto von der einen Insel zu mir bekomme ohne hin und her fliegen zu müssen?!
oder geht das nicht anders?


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2011)

In der Garage gibts ne Liste, da einfach das gewünschte Auto auswählen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sich mal so Gameplayvideos auf utube ansieht, stellt man fest, daß die Fahrphysik Ähnlichkeiten mit der aus Boiling Point hat. Erinnert sich da noch jemand dran? Taste nur antippen und sofort Volleinschlag?


----------



## kero81 (17. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Xbox360 Pad kann man sehr schön Analog lenken... ^^

Edit:
Falls ihr mal Lust habt auf TS3, die Ip steht in meiner Sig. . Finde das beeser als Ingame miteinander zu reden...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Februar 2011)

spiele mit X-Box 360 Pad

und Automaten haben bei mir auch vorher schon funktioniert
nur bin ich seit ca. 24 Stunden gar nicht mehr ins Casion gekommen


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (17. Februar 2011)

ebenfalls Xbox360 Pad  ...

TS klingt gut. Werde morgen mal ab und an vorbei schauen.

Was mich am Casino ankotzt ist eigentlich das ich nie Pokern kann... ich sitze da und warte ... und warte ... und warte... gähn.

Gruß


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Februar 2011)

was haben die mit Roulett gemacht

nach dem 3. bzw. 4. mal hatte man spätestens rot wenn man immer auf rot setzt und den einsatz immer verdoppelt wenn man verliert und so immer mehr Chips als am Anfang

nun habe ich 762.500 $ verloren

weil nun 5 oder 6 mal nacheinander schwarz kommen kann, ist das so richtig ?laut den warscheinlichkeiten in % eigenlich nicht nun will ich mein durch diesen Bug verlorenes Geld zurück !


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Februar 2011)

Is halt wie im echten Leben ne.


----------



## Hans_sein_Franz (17. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch vorher schon eine Menge Geld verloren... auch mit immer dem selben Muster. Steckst de halt nicht drin nech ;D

Mal ist man der Hund und mal der Baum... machste nix.

Gruß


----------



## X-2ELL (18. Februar 2011)

wie sollte es anders sein, ich fahre auch mit nem Xbox360 Pad. Macht sich einfach gut! 

Na wenn irgendwann mal meine Liste der Freunde gehen sollte und wir nen Club haben, schau ich auch mal im TS vorbei


----------



## kero81 (18. Februar 2011)

Ok, freu mich drauf. Der TS geht auch wieder, hatten gestern ein paar Probleme mit unserem Rootserver...


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Tja, wenn der Club wieder geht mach ich einen auf!


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2011)

Welcher Bugatti ist besser? Der Normale oder der Grand Sport?


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Grand Sport, vom Namen her!


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Februar 2011)

Gaming_King schrieb:


> Grand Sport, vom Namen her!



Die Daten sind exakt gleich , ich hab den billigeren genommen


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Februar 2011)

Ja auf die Daten darf man bei dem Spiel eh ned so genau schauen. Die Daten sagen irgendwas, im Spiel ist es dann aber immer irgendwie anders.


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (18. Februar 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja auf die Daten darf man bei dem Spiel eh ned so genau schauen. Die Daten sagen irgendwas, im Spiel ist es dann aber immer irgendwie anders.



Das hab ich mir bei A2 gedacht , der Ascari ist von den Daten her bei der Beschleunigung um Welten besser , aber im Rennen sieht man kein Land damit , mit dem schlechteren SLR gewinnt man aber mit Leichtigkeit ^^


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2011)

Habe den Grand Sport genommen, da er schneller beschleunigt als der Normale.


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Februar 2011)

koenigsegg is eh besser 
Hab mir heute mal mein 3. auto geleistet, endlich mal was was n bisschen drückt^^ R8, der geht recht gut für das ingamegeld


----------



## watercooled (18. Februar 2011)

Bin erst bei nem TTRS...

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## X-2ELL (19. Februar 2011)

> Die Daten sind exakt gleich , ich hab den billigeren genommen



man man man, ihr müsst Zeit haben


----------



## Pixy (19. Februar 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Welcher Bugatti ist besser? Der Normale oder der Grand Sport?



Beim Grand Sport kann man das Dach öffnen, beim normalen geht dies nicht.


----------



## Masterbase91 (19. Februar 2011)

Hey

Habt ihr auch grad das problem das dass spiel garnicht mehr starten. 
Es kommt eine Meldung 

spiel update nicht möglich
Das spiel kann nicht mehr online gespielt werden.

Was soll das jetzt scho wieder??


----------



## bludi007 (19. Februar 2011)

Masterbase91 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Habt ihr auch grad das problem das dass spiel garnicht mehr starten.
> Es kommt eine Meldung
> ...



genau das gleiche wollte ich auch gerade posten.

langsam nervt das echt!!!


----------



## Pixy (19. Februar 2011)

@bludi

Wie heisst Du eigentlich ingame?


----------



## bludi007 (19. Februar 2011)

007bludi

Nr. 7 von oben


----------



## Pixy (19. Februar 2011)

Falls Ihr probleme mit dem neuen Patch habt, hier ist die Lösung.

Funktioniert wirklich habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## bludi007 (19. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Falls Ihr probleme mit dem neuen Patch habt, hier ist die Lösung.
> 
> Funktioniert wirklich habe ich auch so gemacht.



ja es funktioniert.
danke für die schnelle lösung.

dafür sind jetz die server wieder off 

komm ins spiel, aber beim profil laden erscheint dann die meldung "server ist zurzeit.......bla bla"


----------



## Low (19. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Beim Grand Sport kann man das Dach öffnen, beim normalen geht dies nicht.


Wie kann man denn das Dach öffnen?


----------



## X-2ELL (19. Februar 2011)

NUM-Block und darauf die "8", also nach oben drücken


----------



## Mindfuck (19. Februar 2011)

gerade kam wieder ein patch rein....mal sehen..toll kann keine tdu2 server finden ...


----------



## bludi007 (19. Februar 2011)

waaaahnsinn, jetz geht mal alles, nur meine freundesliste ist wieder leer...
werd wohl mal nie mehr als 2 haben.....


----------



## AlexDragonEye (20. Februar 2011)

hmm, mir geht das Game langsam auf den Sack...Server wieder nicht verfügbar!

zocke momentan wieder Dirt 2, das ding läuft einfach, keine lags oder sonstiges...


----------



## Papzt (20. Februar 2011)

Bei mir läufts Fehlerfrei.Hab mir gerade den 1938er VW Käfer besorgt Höllen Machine


----------



## Wincenty (21. Februar 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> was haben die mit Roulett gemacht
> 
> nach dem 3. bzw. 4. mal hatte man spätestens rot wenn man immer auf rot setzt und den einsatz immer verdoppelt wenn man verliert und so immer mehr Chips als am Anfang
> 
> ...



Da kennt jemand die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gut! Denn es ist möglich auch im Reelen 100x hintereinander Schwarz zu haben, denn die Kugel schert sich nicht was vorher kam! Du hast in jeder Runde immer dieselbe Wahrscheinlichkeit eine bestimmte Farbe zu treffen, die Wahrscheinlichkeiten ändern sich nicht, da nicht mehr oder weniger Zahlen hinzukommen. Du musst jeden Wurf als einzelnes sehen und damit deine Wahrscheinlichkeit errechnen.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit die ja immer so groß gepriesen wird im Roulett mit dieser Theorie ist, wie wahrscheinlich es ist bei eines bestimmten Anzahl von Würfen eine bestimmte Anzahl von Wierderholungen zu haben.

Es klingt nach keinem unterschied aber in den Formeln gibt es unterschiede welche SOGAR ziemlich groß sind! (Math 4 Jahre Leistungskurse)

---------------

Bei mir sind die Server, sowie Casino wieder on mit Freundeslsite, aber immer noch down sind MP-Rennen und die Clubs. Ist das auch so bei euch so?

--------------



Papzt schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts Fehlerfrei.Hab mir gerade den 1938er VW Käfer besorgt Höllen Machine


Besonders wenn ich denke mit diesem Pups von 34PS einen Burnout zu machen In RL kann ich mit meinem 120PS Renault Laguna keinen machen Die Kupplung im 1. Gang macht nicht mit


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

> Bei mir sind die Server, sowie Casino wieder on mit Freundeslsite, aber immer noch down sind MP-Rennen und die Clubs. Ist das auch so bei euch so?


Kasino ist bei mir immernoch Down. Freundesliste...kA. Klubs ebenso. 


> Besonders wenn ich denke mit diesem Pups von 34PS einen Burnout zu machen


Ich finds geil Mit der Gurke kann man FRIM richtig schön hochtreiben. VMax ist bei der Karre so um die 120....da lässt sich richtig gut Kohle machen 


> In RL kann ich mit meinem 120PS Renault Laguna keinen machen


Ehhh...das schaff ich sogar mit dem Madzda 121 von meinem Opa


----------



## theGrimmm (21. Februar 2011)

das gibs ja nicht ... wozu kauft man sich so ein spiel wenn der server eh immer down ist-.-


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

dann gehts mir wenigstens nicht allein so


----------



## ghostadmin (21. Februar 2011)

Dann gibs halt zurück.


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Februar 2011)

theGrimmm schrieb:
			
		

> das gibs ja nicht ... wozu kauft man sich so ein spiel wenn der server eh immer down ist-.-



Die Server sind nicht ständig down. Klar hin und wieder und ja es nervt. Aber willst du lieber ein Spiel auf beta-Ebene? Du
Bist der x hundertste user der so unkonstruktiv seinen Beitrag reinsetzt. Wenn du einen Patch hattest, Versuch es mit einem Reboot deines Rechners. Hat bei mit geholfen! 

Grüße 
X-2ell


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

> Dann gibs halt zurück.


auf keinen Fall. Hab ja nicht umsonst so lang drauf gewartet


----------



## theGrimmm (21. Februar 2011)

danke für den tipp.
aber ich hätte lieber noch 1-2 monate auf das spiel gewartet, um es dann "gut" spielen zu können.
früher hat das doch auch geklappt ...

edit.:
auch nach neustart nix zu machen


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

> früher hat das doch auch geklappt ...


Die Zeit ist schon lange vorbei  .... leider. Aber wenn sie es noch gebacken kriegen bin ich zufrieden. Am besten wärs wenns heut nochmal laufen würde


----------



## theGrimmm (21. Februar 2011)

jop^^ kam grad nach 10 min ladebildschirm rein.
dann kam ne freundschaftsanfrage (endlich  ) ich nahm an uuuunnnnnddddd
"die server sind zu zeit nicht verfügbar" (back so menü) -.-


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Februar 2011)

gestern gingen sie 19 Uhr oder sowas in der Drehe wieder. Da lief außer den Clubs dann auch alles.
Ruhig bleiben, das wird


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Wieder 6 Versuche hinter mir....ich warte wieder eine Stunde...man ey


----------



## theGrimmm (21. Februar 2011)

ich kam grad rein, bis das spiel mit lautem krachen abgestürzt ist O.o


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Ich versuchs seit 16:30 Uhr....ohne Erfolg.


----------



## X-2ELL (21. Februar 2011)

ich wiederhole:

gestern gingen sie 19 Uhr oder sowas in der Drehe wieder. Da lief außer den Clubs dann auch alles.
Ruhig bleiben, das wird


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Gestern  gings bei mir auch schon vorher....Jetzt ists 19 Uhr...wehe du hast gelogen 
E: Ich hab nichts anderes erwartet ....
TDU 2 M.O.O.R
Massively Offline Only Racing -.-'


----------



## TSchaK (21. Februar 2011)

21:00 Uhr und immer noch nix... -.-


----------



## Papzt (21. Februar 2011)

Bei mir gehts schon...seit 1,5 Std ca


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Februar 2011)

bei mir lief es gestern auch ca. bis 17:00 dann habe ich aufgehört für gestern

nur am Wochenende ist es eigenlich immer down


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2011)

Der Klub geht ja.... 

hat denn schon jemand einen PCGH-Club gegründet?
Gaming King du wolltest das doch übernehmen?!


----------



## TSchaK (22. Februar 2011)

und die server sind wieder down -.-


----------



## X-2ELL (22. Februar 2011)

TSchaK schrieb:
			
		

> Der Klub geht ja....
> 
> hat denn schon jemand einen PCGH-Club gegründet?
> Gaming King du wolltest das doch übernehmen?!



Schau einfach im Thread für Spielernamen und Clubs nach


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Boah der Ibiza Cup ist ja ätzend -.- Vor allem dieser "Inseltour Abklatsch"


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Februar 2011)

fand ich ganz gut aber vielleicht zu leicht


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (22. Februar 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> fand ich ganz gut aber vielleicht zu leicht



Viel zu leicht , am Ende der "Inseltour" hatte ich 10-15 Minuten Vorsprung , ohne mich wirklich anzustrengen ^^


----------



## Own3r (22. Februar 2011)

War schon lustig 

Ich hatte schon am ersten Checkpoint 1 Minute Vorsprung


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Gerade weil es zu leicht ist macht es doch keinen Spaß. Wenn man wenigstens Konkurenz hätte, würde so ein langes Rennen ja Spaß machen...aber so nicht


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Es macht aber auch keinen Spaß wenn man es ewig lang versuchen muss bis man es hat weil es so fordernd ist...Nach ca 2 Versuchen würd ichs bleiben lassen...


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

Das stimmt auch. Aber wenn die wenigstens annähernd mithalten könnten wär ich ja schon froh.

Wo ist eigentlich der "typische" Treffpunkt auf Ibiza?
Auf O'ahu ists ja wieder der Leuchtturm


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (22. Februar 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Schau einfach im Thread für Spielernamen und Clubs nach



Da stimme ich Dir zu 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...rive-unlimited-2-spielernamen-clubs-only.html

Wer sich oder seinen Club noch nicht eingetragen hat, sollte dies nachholen ^^

@ Papzt

Also da wo Dein Wohnwagen steht ist ein großer Übungsplatz in der Nähe und da treffe ich die meisten Leute.


lg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Februar 2011)

warum sind die Server nun schon wieder unten ? nervt langsam


----------



## Papzt (22. Februar 2011)

@PL4NBT3CH
Danke, ich wer mal gucken



> warum sind die Server nun schon wieder unten ? nervt langsam


Ich bin online


----------



## bludi007 (22. Februar 2011)

Mal ne Frage:
welches Fahrzeug taugt für die B4 Prüfung Zeitrennen im Ibiza Pokal?
mein Hummer is sowas von lahm!


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habs mit dem VW da gemacht dens gibt, find ich fährt sich ganz gut.


----------



## bludi007 (22. Februar 2011)

da werd ich mal den kaufen, weis auch net warum ich zum hummer gegriffen habe.
oh soeben merke ich, dass es ein 15mb großes update gibt.
mal schauen....


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Alter....diese Lackiererei ist ja mal völlig bescheiden gelöst-.- wie soll man denn da was anständiges auf die Reihe kriegen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2011)

ich habe die mit dem Britschen gemacht


----------



## Pixy (23. Februar 2011)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> welches Fahrzeug taugt für die B4 Prüfung Zeitrennen im Ibiza Pokal?
> mein Hummer is sowas von lahm!


 
Tztz, einige Leute regen sich auf dass das Spiel zu einfach ist, jetzt ist es durch den Hummer mal fordernd und das passt dann auch nicht.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass sich die Leute immer die Autos kaufen die andere Empfehlen. 

Habt Ihr keinen eigenen Geschmack?

Mir gefällt der Hummer sehr gut und damit habe ich die Konkurrenz abgehängt. 
Und als ich mit einem Freund Online zusammen gefahren bin, konnte dieser mit seinem Touareg mich nur sehr sehr mühsam bekommen. Soviel schneller war dieser nämlich nicht.

Ich fahre Grundsätzlich dies was mir gefällt und wenn dieser Wagen nicht zu den schnellsten gehört ist es mir scheißegal.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2011)

Lag wohl doch am Game... seit heute grün und ich habe nichts weiter geändert am PC.


----------



## bludi007 (23. Februar 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Tztz, einige Leute regen sich auf dass das Spiel zu einfach ist, jetzt ist es durch den Hummer mal fordernd und das passt dann auch nicht.
> 
> Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass sich die Leute immer die Autos kaufen die andere Empfehlen.
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es zu einach sei.
Den Hummer habe ich gekauft, damit ich ein B4 Fahrzeug habe, da das Geld für ein anderes net gereicht hatte. (Hatte allerdings auch nur bei VW geschaut)
Mit dem Hummer kam ich nicht zurecht, da er trotz Tuning den Berg nicht ordentlich rauskommt!
Damit ich mir nen weiteren Fehlkauf erspar, stellte ich die Frage "Welches B4 Fahrzeug zu empfehlen ist".
Der VW ist sein Geld wert, bereu es nicht, ihn gekauft zu haben!

Zusammen gefasst: 
Hummer war Fehlkauf, verkaufen kann ich noch nicht.
Toureg gefällt mir optich besser und er wirkt meiner Ansicht nach auch viel spritziger und nicht so träge.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2011)

nur den Tourareg bekommt man auch durch das Duell nachdem man B4 gemeistert hat


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

Die Karren hol ich mir garnicht mehr, nachdem ich gemerkt habe, dass ich diesen übertreiben hässlichen, verhurten Mustang nicht verkaufen kann-.-....das schöne Auto. Am liebsten würd ich es versenken


----------



## Pixy (23. Februar 2011)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es zu einach sei.
> Den Hummer habe ich gekauft, damit ich ein B4 Fahrzeug habe, da das Geld für ein anderes net gereicht hatte. (Hatte allerdings auch nur bei VW geschaut)
> Mit dem Hummer kam ich nicht zurecht, da er trotz Tuning den Berg nicht ordentlich rauskommt!
> Damit ich mir nen weiteren Fehlkauf erspar, stellte ich die Frage "Welches B4 Fahrzeug zu empfehlen ist".
> ...



Na wenn er Dir gefällt und Du ihn Dir deswegen gekauft hast, will ich gar nix gesagt haben.

Ich lese das hier nur öfter, jeder fragt welche Autos sind die besten in Ihrer Klasse und so.Als hätten diese keinen eigenen Geschmack und müssen alles vorgekaut bekommen.


----------



## bludi007 (23. Februar 2011)

ne die schnellsten autos kauf ich mir net.
ich muss mit denen fahren können und gefallen sollen se mir auch.
und ich hab eh ne sympathie fürn vw konzern....


----------



## Papzt (23. Februar 2011)

So gehört sich das. Ich hör mir auch an was andere zu Autos sagen, aber grundsätzlich kauf ich mir das Auto, welches mir am besten gefällt


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

Das sollte man auch bei TDU tuen, denn was andere empfehlen ist manchmal für einen selber nicht das richtige. Daher immer Probefahren


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

Korrekt....wie beispielsweise die Aston Martins. Bis jetzt die schlimmsten Autos im Spiel so ein vergurktes Handling....ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das beim Original genauso ist


----------



## watercooled (24. Februar 2011)

Ich find den Ml63 ganz cool!
Einer der schnellsten im Gelände und auf der Straße das Handling vom TT!

Sent from Frankenstein using Gehirnmasse.


----------



## Papzt (24. Februar 2011)

Ne B3 Karre hab ich noch nicht. Aber da gefällt mir so der Q7 am besten. Mal sehen. Ich muss erstmal A5 anfangen. Ich hab mal versucht mir ne anständige Lackierung zu zulegen-.- aber das ist ja nicht möglich


----------



## X-2ELL (24. Februar 2011)

ja der ML ist wirklich stark. Ich hatte irgendein B3 Elite Zeit-Rennen, was ich mit dem Q7 nicht geschafft hatte. Mit dem ML gings dann. Q7 ist trotz alledem schon ein schönes Auto und vor allem auch nicht der langsamste


----------



## Own3r (26. Februar 2011)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Own3r (26. Februar 2011)

@pixy: So sah die Ausfahrt heute aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pixy (27. Februar 2011)

Das nenne ich mal gute Aussichten.

Also aus meiner Perspektive sah es natürlich anders aus.
Zumal ich nicht mal eine Frau Spiele.

Jetzt weiss ich natürlich auch warum du unbedingt offen fahren wolltest.
Der Fahrtwind erledigt nur das, was Du dich nicht getraut hättest.

Sehr nette Bilder.


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Februar 2011)

Kann des Sein das TDU 2 auf max. 60FPS begrenzt ist? Spiele mit ner Auflösung 1920x1080 etc bekomme da ne mehr wie 60FPS rein spiele ich auf 1024x768 is das selbeO.O


----------



## kero81 (27. Februar 2011)

Vsync evtl. aktiviert?


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Februar 2011)

moin Kero^^

jap is hat des was damit zu tun?

bei niedriger Auflösung müsste doch theretisch die FPS ansteigen oder ne?


----------



## Clawhammer (27. Februar 2011)

> _VSYNC-Option. Ist diese aktiviert, synchronisiert der Grafikprozessor oder -treiber das Bild mit der Bildwiederholrate des Monitors, auch wenn die Grafikengine wesentlich höhere Bildfolgeraten bereitstellen könnte. _Quelle: Wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertikale_Synchronisation



Allels klar^^ einaml aus machen^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Februar 2011)

wenn VSync an ist können die nicht über 60 bzw. 120 je nach Monitor steigen


----------



## -FA- (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich hab seid gestern massive probleme mit TDU 2. Der ALT-TAB Buck (spiek stürzt beim drücken von alt-tab ab) dürfte ja schon bekannt sein, aber ich hab seid ich, ich weiß nicht obs von da kommt; nem club beigetreten bin freezes im spiel.
das spiel steigt einafch aus, ganz zufällig. anch eun paar sekunden kommt "TDU2.exe funktioniert nicht mher". immer wenn ich dann reingeh gehts wieder 10 min, mal mehr oder auch wenioger, dann das gleiche wieder. ich kann das game nimmer zocken. habt ihr ne idee was ich tun kann?


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2011)

Ich spiele seit längerem im Fenstermodus. Da gibs das Problem mit den Freezes beim raus tabben nicht mehr. Und die Performance ist auch besser


----------



## kero81 (1. März 2011)

Moin Moin,
bei aktiviertem Vsync werden die Fps aufs Maximum des Monitors fixiert, sprich bei 60Hz Monitoren auf max. 60 Fps und bei 120 Hz Monitoren auf max. 120 Fps.


----------



## Papzt (1. März 2011)

Maan jetzt hab ich endlich mal eine Stunde Zeit zum Fahren und dann sind die Server mal wieder down-.-
Ah btw....mein G25 läuft endlich richtg


----------



## Kaspar (1. März 2011)

Hi,

Hab auch TDU 2 Gestern bekommen.
Und wegen G25 mein läuft richtig aber ist deine kupplung beim anfahren auch so das die karre zu 95% ausgeht ?

Lg


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2011)

Moin.
Nö im Gegenteil. Ist eher fast unmöglich, dass die Karre absäuft. Also habs bis jetzt sowieso nur mit dem RS6 probiert. Vllt verhalten sich die anderen Autos anders. 
Ich fands jedenfalls zu leicht.


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2011)

Hi,

Komisch ich habe halt in den einstellungen auf H+Kupplung und immer wenn ich das auto starte nen gang eine lege und die kupplung kommen lasse geht der wagen aus!
Gibts da noch ne einstellung die ich übersehen habe ? und ich fahre ohne fahrhilfen liegst evtl. daran ?

Lg


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2011)

Ah siehste.....die be...scheidenen Fahrhilfen aktiviert er ja bei mir immer. Ich probiers nachher mal ohne. Kann sein dass es daran liegt. Die Vibration nervt aber auch echt


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2011)

Ich habe das Problem auch mit der Kupplung. Ich hoffe, dass Atari das patched


----------



## Papzt (2. März 2011)

Oh....dann fahr ich doch lieber erstmal noch auf Sport Bei mir hat es ja schon bis zum letzten Patch gedauert bis es überhaupt lief. Aber ansich ist es viel leichter mit dem Lenkrad. Da lassen sich die Karren jetzt wenigstens schön durch die Kurven jagen und schalten kann ich auch endlich selbst...die Automaik ist ja wohl auch das letzte in diesem Spiel


----------



## Kaspar (2. März 2011)

Hi,

Ja das vibration gerümpel hab ich komplett aus ich habe im treiber einfach die kraft der zentrierfeder auf 70-80% gestellt und dann stellt sich das lenkrad einfach in die mitte wenn ich los lasse ist besser als der ingame müll.
Und die automatik ist bei TDU2 um welten besser als bei eins da hat die ewig nicht hochgeschaltet und runter schon gar nicht naja alles gute ist nie beisammen.
Außerdem Test ich gleich mal wie die kupplung mit fahrhilfen ist evtl mach ich die ja an obwohl ich davon nichts halte 

Lg


----------



## Papzt (3. März 2011)

Ich habs Ingame ausgeschaltet. Die vom ersten Teil hab ich nicht mehr so in Kopf, aber so "spritsparend" wie die im 2ten Teil schaltet, lässt sich richtig kacke fahren.


----------



## bludi007 (3. März 2011)

Audioproblem bei ALt+Tab:
Vielleicht hab ichs auch übersehen und andere habe auch das Problem.

Wenn ich das Spiel mit Alt + Tab verlasse und anschließend wieder zurückkehre, kommt es dann manchmal vor, dass der Ton kratzig ohne Bässe und wie aus ner Kanalisation klingt.
Abhilfe schafft meistens nur ein Neustart des Spiels.


----------



## Papzt (3. März 2011)

Hast du es mal im Fenstermodus versucht? Da ist das Alt+Tab Problem weg.


----------



## Pixy (3. März 2011)

Also ich tappe immer mit der Windows Tast raus und da hatte ich bisher noch nicht einen Absturz.
Wenn ich allerdings es mit der Tab + Shifttaste versuche, schmiert das spiel regelmässig ab.


----------



## Papzt (3. März 2011)

Bei mir ists auch normal beim raustabben angeschmeirt. Aber jetzt im Fentsermodus nicht mehr


----------



## Speedy1588 (3. März 2011)

Hey zusammen ich hab das gelesen mit der Kupplung und wollt sagen das ich das Problem auch habe und wollte nur sagen das der Schleifpunkt fehlt was jedes Auto mit Schaltgetriebe normalerweise hat. Im ersten Teil von TDU ist der Schleifpunkt mit dabei aber warum nicht im 2ten Teil??? hoffe nur das die das noch beheben weil is ein Klasse Game.


----------



## Kaspar (3. März 2011)

fahrhilfen an oder aus ist kein unterschied bei der kupplung.
sonne kacke naja beim jeep fahrn ist automatik ehh kooler drauflatschen und abgehn 

See u on Ibiza


----------



## belle (5. März 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*



Wincenty schrieb:


> ich glaube du wirst sowieso nach ungefähr nem halbem jahr wieder zu tdu gehen, einfach wegen der größeren auswahl an autos/motorädern
> 
> Ich finds behindert, das sie sagen die Lizenzen für Lambo wären zu teuer aber haben gleich knappe 15-20 Ferrarilizenzen, wo jedes kind weiß ferrari ist für weicheier und es sind auch noch diese augenkrebsdesignautos


 
Ich verstehe immer wieder nicht, warum so viele Leute TDU 2 schlechter finden als den ersten Teil. Nur wegen den paar Mopeds und anderen Autos? 
Die vielen schlechten Tests versteht eh kein Mensch. Da wird die Grafik z.B. unspektakulär genannt, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich nenne es einen realistisch umgesetzten Original-Schauplatz. Bei mir (1920x1080, alles hoch, 4x MSAA) sieht es einfach super aus, wenn auf Ohahu die Sonne unter geht und die Straße nass ist. Auch wird die teilweise vorhandene Story von den Testern verhunzt. Wenn keine da wäre, würde man wahrscheinlich sagen, dass es viele lieblos aneinander gereihte Rennen sind. 
Allein schon die vielen Funktionen rund um den Avatar und der Umfang des Games für den Preis sind genial.  Da haben wohl die meisten Tester gepennt und die Lage zu subjektiv gesehen... 

Test Drive Unlimited 2 im Test: Enttäuschend auf ganzer Linie
Test Drive Unlimited 2 (PC) im Test bei GameStar.de
Die Fahrphysik ist immerhin besser als in Hot Pursuit, das Schadensmodell wenigstens teilweise vorhanden und die Zeitrennen sind recht schwer. 

Sorry, aber das musste ich mal irgendwo loswerden. 
Nehmt mich in den Club der Test - Drive - Süchtigen auf! 
Game-Nick: TedM

Greetz 

Falls ihr die noch nicht kennt:

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=e...986145&spn=0.766721,0.95993&z=10&source=embed
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=U...38.944457,1.367111&spn=0.203737,0.371475&z=12


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*

Ich stimme dir zu! Der einzige Punkt der mich atm noch sehr stört: Die Kupplung des G27 läuft nicht richtig! Ich hoffe das wird bald mal gepatched, denn wozuz hat man TDU 2 

Habe gerade NFS HP 2 gespielt: Das Handling finde ich nicht so schlimm (das Spiel ist einfach genial ).


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. März 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*

Es ist halt schade, dass im Cockpit nur Drehzahlmesser und Tacho animiert sind, gerade beim Bugatti wäre die PS Anzeige noch ein geiler Gag und beim Lancia Delta die anderen Anzeigen, die Öldruck und Ladedruck, sowas wäre genial. Haben sie aber nicht gemacht.
Dann kann ich den Sitz nicht mehr verstellen, also die Ansicht im Cockpit ändern, auch schade.
Dann ist der Sound nicht mehr anders, wenn du das Fenster runter fährst.
Allgemein ist der Sound nur Durchschnitt und viiiiiieeeeel zu leise.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2011)

leise dann dreh ihn doch auf !

Radiosender zu wenig ...

ansonsten OK

Sitzverstellung ist eigenlich unnötig...

... am meisten vermisse ich die Lambos


----------



## Kaspar (6. März 2011)

Hi,

Ja nun gut macht den 2. Teil mal nicht schlechter als er ist wobei das mit der sitz verstellung find ich auch assi weil man erkennst nur die hälfte des tacho.
Aber die grafik ist gut der sound naja annehmbar auch wenn ich ihn auch zu leise find aber ich hab exra drehregler an den boxen die schaffen abhilfe .
Auch finde ich die idee mit den partys und dem extrem veränderbaren avatar sehr gut wobei ich bis jetzt noch nicht auf einer party war.
Was ich jedoch am nervigsten finde ist die kupplung weil mit der kupplung fahren macht kein sppaß also kann man es lassen .

LG Kaspar.

PS: Zu den anderen nicht gehenden anzeigen beim RS6 oder Q7 ist der Tank sogar leer


----------



## belle (6. März 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zu! Der einzige Punkt der mich atm noch sehr stört: Die Kupplung des G27 läuft nicht richtig! Ich hoffe das wird bald mal gepatched, denn wozuz hat man TDU 2
> 
> Habe gerade NFS HP 2 gespielt: Das Handling finde ich nicht so schlimm (das Spiel ist einfach genial ).


 
Ich habe es auch, zu Weihnachten im EA Store gab es das für 18,99€. Es macht eine menge Spass, keine Frage.  Nur finde ich eben das Fahren bei TDU 2 anspruchsvoller, keineswegs war hier eine schlechte Benotung rechtens.



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ... am meisten vermisse ich die Lambos



Dann musst du ins Kasino gehen (der DLC war bei mir dabei, wegen Vorbestellung bei Amazon). Da kann man an einem einarmigen Banditen den Audi R8 Spyder gewinnen, ist ja quasi fast das selbe wie ein Lambo Gallardo Spyder. Das hat bei mir nur 4 h gedauert... 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Allgemein ist der Sound nur Durchschnitt und viiiiiieeeeel zu leise.


 

Ich finde ihn aber relativ realistisch. Wenn man RUF RT12 oder den Audi RS6 fährt und recht früh geschaltet wird (5. oder 6. Gang bei ca. 3000 U/M), klingt das einfach nur geil. 
Bei mir ist es eher so, dass sich andere über meine hohe Lautstärke beschweren.


----------



## Diezer (6. März 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Game auch sehr gut, stundenlang rumfahren und das im sitzen auf der Couch, Klasse!

Wenn mich wer adden mag: mein nickname ist diezer.

MfG


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2011)

> Ich stimme dir zu! Der einzige Punkt der mich atm noch sehr stört: Die Kupplung des G27 läuft nicht richtig! Ich hoffe das wird bald mal gepatched, denn wozuz hat man TDU 2


Ich habe es jetzt mitallen möglichen Einstellungen probiert und bei mir sind die Karren nie abgesoffen. Das G25 ist wohl besser


----------



## david430 (7. März 2011)

ich hab mal ne frage. das spiel ist für etwa 20 euro bei ebay zu haben und ich bin schon gewillt das spiel anzuschaffen, weil mir bereits der erste teil mörder spaß gemacht hat und ich auch die beta von tdu2 ordentlich fand. jetzt bin ich aber von den schlechten stimmen gegen das spiel ein wenig eingeschüchtert. kann man jemand nochmal auflisten, wo seiner meinung nach, die schlechten stellen am spiel zu erkennen sind. dann würde abwägen, ob mir diese zu viel sind, oder eben nicht. das f430 von thrustmaster nenn ich mein eigen, ist das ff gut und wird das lenkrad erkannt? einstellungen würde ich sowieso vornehmen, eine automatische erkennung und vorbelegung ist also irrelevant. könnten ihr dabei vor allem auf die rubrik fahrphysik, gegner ki bei rennen und das radio eingehen? das sind mir wahrscheinlich die wichtigsten punkte. ist die fahrphysik realistischer als in teil 1? ich verlange kein gtr, aber ein hp sollte es auch nicht sein! ist die ki wirklich so schlecht? stimmts, dass man wie in tdu1 nicht mehr die musik im radio abspielen kann?


----------



## Kaspar (7. März 2011)

Papzt schrieb:


> Ich habe es jetzt mitallen möglichen Einstellungen probiert und bei mir sind die Karren nie abgesoffen. Das G25 ist wohl besser



Hast du bei einstellungen auf H-Schaltung oder auf H-Schaltung + Kupplung musste mal gucken weil das nen ganz wichtiger unterschied ist.

Lg Kaspar


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2011)

Na...H-Schaltung+Kupplung natürlich. Wenn ich ohne Kupplung fahre, geht er auch immer aus Aber mit nie


----------



## Own3r (7. März 2011)

Ja dann macht der ja automatisch die Kupplung rein. 

Weiß denn jemand so ungefähr wann der nächste Patch erscheint?


----------



## Papzt (7. März 2011)

Wenn ich die Kupplung nicht drücke beim Anfahren kuppelt er automatisch? Das ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen


----------



## belle (8. März 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> einstellungen würde ich sowieso vornehmen, eine automatische erkennung und vorbelegung ist also irrelevant. könnten ihr dabei vor allem auf die rubrik fahrphysik, gegner ki bei rennen und das radio eingehen? das sind mir wahrscheinlich die wichtigsten punkte. ist die fahrphysik realistischer als in teil 1? ich verlange kein gtr, aber ein hp sollte es auch nicht sein! ist die ki wirklich so schlecht? stimmts, dass man wie in tdu1 nicht mehr die musik im radio abspielen kann?


 
1. ForceFeedback funzt, Tasten des Lenkrads usw. müssen extra zugewiesen werden (Thrustmaster getestet)
2. Fahrphysik ist besser als in HotPursuit, schlechter als in GTR
(wie du schon vermutet hast, ähnlich Teil 1, ist aber zu lange her, kann ich nicht mehr direkt vergleichen)
3. Gegner KI ist nicht besonders gut, um so besser die neuen Avatar Funktionen, die Zeitrennen sind relativ schwer
(ein, zwei Fehler und das war es meistens)
4. Nein, eigene Musik geht nicht

Meine Meinung:
Bei dem Umfang und der Spielzeit (vor allem noch mit Kasino) ist das Game selbst Vollpreis nicht zu teuer (außerdem sehr detaillierte Auto-Modelle)...


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

inwiefern macht sich die dumme gegner ki bemerkbar?


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Die sind sehr berechnbar. Egal ob On- oder Offroad.


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

ja die fahren halt ideallinie oder? das sollten sie ja auch irgendwie , oder bleiben sie total stur auf ihrer linie und stoßen einen dann weg?


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Ideallinie? ....  naja nicht wirklich. Aber sie überholen immer gleich, blocken gleich. Wenn sie versuchen dich weg zu rammen weißt du auch schon vorher wie sie es versuchen....
E: Yiha 1k Posts


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

glückwunsch, auf die nächsten 1000 

ja gut, ich glaub das kann ich verkraften, ich wart noch ein wengle und dann kauf ichs mir auch^^


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Lohnt sich wirklich. Ich bin selbst noch nicht sehr weit und fahre auch nur selten die Cups. Rumcruisen, im Casoni rumhängen oder gegen andere Spieler fahren macht eh mehr Bock


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2011)

Ich habe jetzt schon 100 Stunden TDU 2 gespielt 

Das nenne ich dann mal Langzeittauglichkeit


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Und das Spiel ist relativ klein. Stell dir da smal in dem Umfang von GT vor


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

hab noch ne frage, wenn ich mir jetzt tdu2 kaufen würde, wäre dann das casino mit dabei, es hieß ja, dass das nur vorbesteller bekommen, und es im rahmen eines dlcs an die leute gebracht wird, die nicht vorbesteller waren...


----------



## ghostadmin (8. März 2011)

Du hast dir deine Frage schon selbst beantwortet.. Kaufst du es jetzt MUSST du das Casino extra als DLC dazukaufen.


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Jetzt bekommst du keine Boni mehr soweit ich weiß. Kannst aber auf der TDU2 Homepage dir die DLCs kaufen. Was das aber kostet kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

kostet in etwa so 8 euro das dlc  dann noch die 19 euro von ebay, dafür ists immernoch billig^^


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Das stimmt wohl.


----------



## Own3r (8. März 2011)

Aber wenn ich jetzt das Casino nachträglich kaufen würde, sind mir die 7€ zu viel


----------



## david430 (8. März 2011)

naja aber durch das kasino wird ja der r8 spyder freigeschalten und sicher bald noch en paar wägen...


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

trotzdem. Nur für so ein bisschen 7 Euro bezahlen ist ganz shön happig


----------



## kero81 (8. März 2011)

Hab den R8 schon gewonnen. Musste es mir auch nachträglich kaufen.


----------



## Papzt (8. März 2011)

Ach...den kann man gewinnen?...
E: Ich habs rausgefunden


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

So ich muss hier mal Pushen.
Eh...ich hab ja jetzt rausgefunden, dass man den R8 vom Banditen gewinnen kann
Ists bei euch auch so, dass wenn ihr das Verdeck zumacht, die Karre dann unsichtbar wird?  Also....ich sehe 4 schwarze Punkte auf der Straße wo die Reifen sein müssten und den Umriss vom Auto. Ähnlich wie bei Crysis, wenn man sich unsichtbar macht?!


----------



## Pixy (10. März 2011)

Das nennt sich dann auch der Stealthmodus.

Hat Audi gerade ganz neu eingeführt.
Was meinste warum der Wagen, wenn man ihn nicht gerade gewinnt, 2Mio. kostet.

Das ist der Prototyp, dewegen auch noch so günstig.

Jetzt kannst Du deine Freundin beschatten ohne das Sie es auch mitbekommt, zumindest so lange, wie Du das Dach geschlossen lässt.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

Alles klar ich verstehe Deswegen auch der Slogan "Vorsprung durch Technik"  
Genial...


----------



## Pixy (10. März 2011)

Genau!!!

Aber wie gesagt, leider Funktioniert das ganze momentan nur mit geschlossenem Dach.
Audi kann sich selbst auch noch nicht ganz Erklären warum. Die Entwickler Arbeiten Tag und Nacht an diesem Problem.

Da einige Leute sich schon beschwert haben, dass die Stealthfähigkeit zu sporadisch funktioniert. Macht sich natürlich bei einer Überwachung schlecht.
Andere klagten darüber, dass Sie an der Ampel standen und der Modus sich plötzlich aktiviert hat, worauf der Nachfolgende Verkehr nicht ganz eingestellt war.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

YMMD  
An der Ampel stell ich es mir auch recht beschieden vor, wenn der Stealthmodus unbeabsichtigt angeht Also Fahrer des R8 genauso wie als ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer.

Mal was anders. Diese Vibration wenn man mit dem Lenkrad fährt ist ja auch total nervig udn sie lässt sich nichtmal ausschalten


----------



## Pixy (10. März 2011)

Dazu kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich kein Lenkrad habe.

Denke aber mal, dass man es sehr wohl Einstellen kann, da ich ja auch die Möglichkeit bei einem X-Box 360 Controller (Windows) habe.
Musst Du mal suchen, kann Dir gerade nicht sagen wo es bei mir ist.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

Ich kann den Regler für Vibtration auch ganz nach Links, also quasi aus, machen. Keine Veränderung. Mir bleibt nur die möglichkeit FF komplett ab zu stellen, aber das auch nicht so prickelnd


----------



## Pixy (10. März 2011)

Mmh, das ist dann wohl leider so. Typisch Atari.

Wird man wohl nix machen können, ausser ganz aus oder es so zu belassen.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

Naj amal abwarten vielleicht wirds noch was. Ha....gestern wollte einer mit mir ein Rennen fahren 10000 Einsatz (geht der eigentlich noch höher?). Ich im Charger Srt8 und der im Alfa Mito  Wie kann man so doof sein?


----------



## Pixy (10. März 2011)

Ich glaube es geht noch höher, bis zu 50000. Hast du Glück gehabt.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2011)

Schade, dass er soviel nicht wollte Aber ist schon blöd von dem Kerl. Ich musste nichtmal in den 5ten Schalten


----------



## Own3r (10. März 2011)

Wird es denn noch einen Patch geben? Ich hoffe mal, denn letztens wurde ja ausversehen schon ein Patch ausgeliefert - er wird wahrscheinlich der Nächste sein  (hoffe ich)


----------



## frido007 (10. März 2011)

Ist das Spiel jetzt endlich schon spielbar?


----------



## david430 (10. März 2011)

ich werds mir demnächst besorgen, stichwort facetracknoIR, das ist sicher der ultimative hammer


----------



## Papzt (14. März 2011)

Ah...gestern gut was geholt. Letzten beiden Wracks auf Ibiza 2, 100% Straßen auf I2, 4 Fotos und 7 Bomben Wie ist das eigentlich mit den MP Rennen. Bekommt der Club auch XP dazu wenn nur ich ein Rennen fahre?


----------



## X-2ELL (14. März 2011)

Hi Papzt,

meines Wissens bekommt der Club nur Punkte, wenn du clubinterne Rennen fährst, sprich gegen andere Clubs.
Zumindest machst du allein in einem beliebigen MP-Rennen keine Punkte.
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## bludi007 (17. März 2011)

Na Klasse....
neuer Patch (*0.97 build 6*) da und was erscheint als erstes?
"Login fehlgeschlagen. Es wird auf Offline Modus umgeschalten."


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

> Na Klasse....
> neuer Patch (0.97 build 6) da und was erscheint als erstes?
> "Login fehlgeschlagen. Es wird auf Offline Modus umgeschalten."



Hach meine Kinder, es ist knapp 10 Uhr am Morgen,
so übt euch doch endlich mal in Geduld.
Wenn das arbeitende Volk den Weg der Heimkehr hinter sich gebracht hat, auch dann werdet Ihr endlich *mitten in der Woche*, ja vielleicht sogar noch am *Vormittag* zum spielen kommen.
Im allgemeinen lässt sich auch sagen: "Reboot tut immer gut"


----------



## Papzt (17. März 2011)

Ich hoffe der patch bringt ein paar Besserungen. Ich habe neuerding immer ein ziemlich nerviges Problem. Vllt hat einer von euch ein ähnliches und kann mir helfen. Also : 
1. Ich starte das Spiel. Launcher sagt " Spielserver online" und "...kA das was links steht. Nat Full Clone" oder sowas in der Art
2. Gehe online, sehe andere Spieler, alles so wie es sein sollte.
3. Wenn ich mich jetzt über die Karte an irgendeine beliebeige Stelle begebe ist es so, dass ich "alleine" bin. Ich sehe keine anderen Spieler mehr beim fahren, rechts neben der Minimap steht ja immer irgendeine Zahl...Anzahl der Spieler in der Nähe oÄ. Die ist weg, ergo niemand sonst da. Wenn ich auf der "großen Karte" nun auf den Reiter von anderen Spielern gehe sehe ich zwar die Punkte der jeweiligen und kann auch zu ihnen einsteigen, aber ich bin trotzdem alleine. Das gleiche wenn ich es über das Menü Freunde machen will.
4. Spiel beenden, Launcher erneut starten. So nun ist das, was links steht rot und rechts steht ebenfalls nciht, dass der Spieleserver online ist. Nach ein paar neuen Starts des Launchers geht es dann wieder.
5. Geht wieder bei Punkt 1 los....
Das nervt


----------



## bludi007 (17. März 2011)

X-2ELL schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen lässt sich auch sagen: "Reboot tut immer gut"



wollt ich gerade posten.
ein Neustart des PC reichte aus.  

*hab nix gesagt*


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

> wollt ich gerade posten.
> ein Neustart des PC reichte aus.
> 
> *hab nix gesagt*







> ch hoffe der patch bringt ein paar Besserungen. Ich habe neuerding immer ein ziemlich nerviges Problem. Vllt hat einer von euch ein ähnliches und kann mir helfen. Also :
> 1. Ich starte das Spiel. Launcher sagt " Spielserver online" und "...kA das was links steht. Nat Full Clone" oder sowas in der Art
> 2. Gehe online, sehe andere Spieler, alles so wie es sein sollte.
> 3. Wenn ich mich jetzt über die Karte an irgendeine beliebeige Stelle begebe ist es so, dass ich "alleine" bin. Ich sehe keine anderen Spieler mehr beim fahren, rechts neben der Minimap steht ja immer irgendeine Zahl...Anzahl der Spieler in der Nähe oÄ. Die ist weg, ergo niemand sonst da. Wenn ich auf der "großen Karte" nun auf den Reiter von anderen Spielern gehe sehe ich zwar die Punkte der jeweiligen und kann auch zu ihnen einsteigen, aber ich bin trotzdem alleine. Das gleiche wenn ich es über das Menü Freunde machen will.
> ...



also:
Was bei mit im Launcher steht, ist mir eigentlich immer recht egal.
Manchmal ist der "NAT blocked" manchmal offen. Manchmal steht das die Server online sind, manchmal steht da nichts.
Spielen kann ich allerdings in alles Fällen online.
Das man ab und an keine Spieler sieht, das habe ich auch. Ich denke die Karte ist in viele Sektoren unterteilt. Und wenn man an einen Ort spawnt, wo extrem viele Spieler unterwegs sind, ist der jeweilige Sektor voll. Also muss der Server mal schauen, wo er dich denn nun rein schieben kann. Meist sieht man schon andere Spieler wenn man nur mal eine Runde um den Block fährt. So ist es zumindest bei mir.

Dauert es bei dir ewig bis du wieder andere siehst? Das wäre mal das interessante.

Grüße


----------



## Papzt (17. März 2011)

> Spielen kann ich allerdings in alles Fällen online.


ja ichauch. Nur alles was irgendwie andere Serverkonnektivität erfordert ( Casino, Multiplayerrennen usw.) geht dann nicht.


> Dauert es bei dir ewig bis du wieder andere siehst? Das wäre mal das interessante.


Also wenn ich "frisch" draufkomme dauert es vllt 5 Sekunden bis die anderen da sind. Wenn das andere auftritt kann ich ewig warten. Letztens, als ich Straßen in Ibiza Bereich 2 von 58% auf 100% gebracht hab war das wieder. Und das hat schon ein bisschen gedauert wie du sicher weißt


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

hmm das ist natürlich wirklich etwas merkwürdig.
Ist bei mit so noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Papzt (17. März 2011)

Naja...man muss sich dran gewöhnen. So werd ich gezwungen auch mal Lizenzen und Cups zu fahren. Ich hoffe, die bauen mit mal eine Verkaufsfunktion ein. Die kack Karren die man gewinnt braucht eh kein Schwein. Bin jetzt am testen welches A2 Auto ich mir hole. Der R8 ist nicht so mein Fall


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

A2 hatte ich glaube ich mit dem R8 gefahren.
Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, dass der F430 sowie der RUF (der ältere von den dreien) die besten A2 Kisten sind.
Fahren sich zumindest sehr schön!
Cups und Rennen habe ich alle "schon" durch. Nun muss ich die ganzen Bomben etc. machen.
Zur Zeit häng ich allerdings auch nur im Casino oder in den Club-Rennen.....


----------



## Papzt (17. März 2011)

Ich hab zwar nur den gewonnenen Spyder, aber auch der gefällt mir ganz und garnicht. Ferrari ist nicht so mein Fall. Ich werde wohl den Ruf RTurbe nehmen oder den Ford GT. Für Cups hatte ich noch nicht die lust...nur eben die am Anfang. Den großen Cup am "Ende" von Ibiza hab ich auch noch nicht fertig. Bomben hab ich auf I1 18 udn I2 12...also fehlen auch nicht mehr viele bis ich damit durch bin. Fehlen nur noch die Bilder um Ibiza abzuschließen.
Casino war ich auch öfters schon. Club Rennen würd ich gerne mal mitfahren nur sind da nie welche wenn ich spiele


----------



## X-2ELL (17. März 2011)

das Abschlussrennen beim Ibiza Cup (war irgendwas um 45 Minuten oder so) habe ich mit dem TTS stufe 1 gemacht. Eigentlich ist es da egal welchen man nimmt, man hat so oder so ewigen Vorsprung.
Naja ich habe wirklich erst alle Rennen und ein paar Bömbchen gemacht, also fehlt mir auf Ibiza noch einiges.


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2011)

Bei welchem Tuner kann man den Buggy V8 tunen???


----------



## Papzt (22. März 2011)

Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Hab bis jetzt keinen gefunden der mich gelassen hat


----------



## kero81 (22. März 2011)

Habe einen gefunden. Auf Hawai der Tuner für die Europäischen. Ist in der Nähe der Yacht...  Ich kann aber nur max. Stufe zwei Tunen bis jetzt...


----------



## Clawhammer (25. März 2011)

Heyho,

unser Club PCGHx sucht Aktuell noch 2 Aktive Fahrer,

was solltest du mit bringen?



Fahren können (logisch was)
minimum ein globales level 35 haben
Aktivität so wie Teamgeist zeigen
Ein Teamspeak 3 auf dem Rechner haben (zuhören geht immer)
was Wir bieten?



Club Stufe 2
rund 38000 XP
Gute Laune im TS-3
Regelmäßige Club-Rennen
Platz 20 unter den Deutschen Club
Platz 165 (Globale Clubwertung)
Du willst auch einer von uns werden? Dann melde Ingame bei Logan84; kero81, Pixy oder meinerwenigkeit Phenom. Natürlich könnt Ihr auch hier im Fred oder PN euch melden...

Auf Auf!! Nur noch 2 Plätze


----------



## Clawhammer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 - Singleplayer/Kampagne*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich finds behindert, das sie sagen die Lizenzen für Lambo wären zu teuer aber haben gleich knappe 15-20 Ferrarilizenzen, wo jedes kind weiß ferrari ist für weicheier und es sind auch noch diese augenkrebsdesignautos


 
SIGN!!

Nen Trabent 601 hätte ich mir Als "wrack" auto gewünscht


----------



## david430 (26. März 2011)

dann lieber ne wartburg!


----------



## ghostadmin (27. März 2011)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit den ganzen DLC-Autos (ich hasse das Wort) aus? Wurde schon wieder was neues angekündigt oder hat man es bei Atari nicht mehr nötig ein anständiges Spiel draus zu machen?


----------



## david430 (27. März 2011)

ich frag ich mich auch, wann weitere autos kommen und nicht nur autos, die schon ins spiel integriert sind, und nen anderen aufstrich bekommen... will ganz neue autos, aber wehe der FF von Ferrari ist dabei. dann leere ich die garage von meinen Ferraris, weil die kiste en rotz ist^^


----------



## Papzt (28. März 2011)

Ich habe garkeinen Ferrari und fahre trotzdem gut. Ich fänd ja, dass se die Z06 oder ZR1 reinnehmen sollten. Und Muscle Cars....ganz dringend


----------



## Wincenty (29. März 2011)

Also ich find TDU2 ist ein reinfall von der Arcadefahrphysik über der unrealistischen Beleuchtung (Autos sind falsch beleuchtet - dadurch wirken sie unrealistisch) bis hin zu abstrusen Zeitmessungen und übertrieben Cops: ich war Lvl 7 Gefährlicher Fahrer und da kommt so ne behinderte Einladung und bei 140kmh auf der Autobahn war ich sofort verhaftet und die Stufe 1 Cops sind genauso schei*e wie die Stufe 7

Wie kann man überhaupt Einladungen zu Poker/Renn-Events wildfremden Spielern schicken? Ich find eine solche Funktion nicht

Meine Autosammlung in TDU2 liegt bei 65 Autos wobei einige doppelt vorkommen und dennoch hab ich so gut wie alle Autos im Spiel Bei TDU1 waren es 120 *verschiedene* Autos!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. März 2011)

finde auch Teil 1 war besser bis auf die 2. Insel und die Landstraßen (Jeeppisten)


----------



## Wincenty (7. April 2011)

STRIKE! Endlich habe ich meine riesenDrifts bildlich dokumentiert bekommen!

Ist zwar nur ein 249m Drift mit dem Aston Martin One-77 wobei mein Rekord mit demselben Wagen 263m sind




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2011)

Ups, da hat sich wohl einer auf den Flughafen geglitcht...


----------



## Wincenty (7. April 2011)

wieso geglitched?Ist auf Ibiza der Flughafen und da kommt jeder aber JEDER mit Übung rein, das ist weder ein Glitch noch ein Bug. Nur mit Tempo die Böschung hoch und schon springt man über den Zaun hinweg


----------



## ghostadmin (7. April 2011)

Habt ihr schon gesehen, es gibt neue tolle DLC Autos. 

Leider fehlen meine Motorräder noch immer, naja, ich habs ja nicht eilig, wenn Atari mein Geld nicht will.


----------



## Own3r (7. April 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gesehen, es gibt neue tolle DLC Autos.
> 
> Leider fehlen meine Motorräder noch immer, naja, ich habs ja nicht eilig, wenn Atari mein Geld nicht will.



Klar, immer schön DLCs rausbringen, aber ein Patch? Fehlanzeige


----------



## ghostadmin (7. April 2011)

Naja, ich hät lieber mal ein vollständiges Game, statt irgendeinen Patch.


----------



## Wincenty (7. April 2011)

Damit Ihr seht das der Jump in den Flughafen kinderleicht ist hab ich ein Video hochgeladen bei Youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVxwA9MKYMA


----------



## kero81 (7. April 2011)

Ich fahr immer einfach durch den Zaun.  LKennt ihr das nicht?


----------



## Wincenty (8. April 2011)




----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2011)

DLC ? was gibt's denn so für neue Wagen ?


----------



## Wincenty (8. April 2011)

den Veyron Super Sport und andere Autos dies nicht wert sind


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2011)

Naja wie immer bei Dlc's ....


----------



## Pixy (8. April 2011)

Lohnt nicht.

Die Autos sind teilweise fehlerhaft.
Beim Audi RS 5 blinken zb. beider blinker vorne wenn man rechts blinkt.

Beim Jaguar leuchten die Bremsscheiben nicht mehr beim Bremsen.

Spart Euch lieber das Geld.

Atari ist eh Tot, Sie wissens nur noch nicht.


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2011)

Wieviel kostests denn ?


----------



## Own3r (8. April 2011)

1€ kostet ungefähr ein Auto. Das ist mir definitiv zu viel.


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2011)

Achso man kauft alle einzelnt... naja dann geht das ja noch wenn man ein bestimmtes haben will... ich dacht das geht mehr so in die Richtung 15€ und 5 neue Autos.


----------



## ghostadmin (8. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit 15€ und man bekommt alle Fahrzeuge die es noch geben soll? 

Verdient man wohl nicht genug mit...


----------



## PrincePaul (8. April 2011)

Naja oder wenigstens ein paar Fahrzeuge reingepacht "GRATIS" als Entschädigung das das Spiel immernoch Bugs hat.....


----------



## TDUJulian (8. April 2011)

hey leutz ich bin neu hier, und hab seit gestern TDU2, ich konnte noch kein einziges mal spielen, weil die server offline sind -.- 
ich hab auch noch ein problem mit meinem NAT, das ist nach öffnen der ports 8889 und 3478 grün. nachdem die meldung mit den servern kommt is aber wieder rot, und blocked  
wenn ich dann den router neu starte is wieder auf grün und Full Clone. langsam dreh ich durch, wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet...


----------



## kero81 (8. April 2011)

Neue Autos interessieren mich eher weniger. Ich spiel es eh nicht mehr. Läuft mir zu schlecht und durch die Kampagne bin ich zu 99% durch. Mir fehlt irgendwie der Anreiz weiter zu spielen...


----------



## belle (22. April 2011)

Mittlerweile nervt mich nur noch die schlechte Programmierung, das läuft ja anscheinend nirgendwo richtig flüssig. Die Physik passt eigentlich so...
Wenn mich jemand adden will:

TedM


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. April 2011)

gut fände ich mal eine Option die mir Hilft die Wrags zu finden und auch berücksichtigt welche ich schon habe ... am besten ist es keine Rennen zu fahren bis man alle Wracks hat 
ansonten sind die Straßen ja schon als befahren gekennzeichnet... und wärend der Rennen kann man ja keine Wracks finden...

wäre für mich wohl neben Club Rennen der einzige Grund das Game noch mal zu spielen wenn ich grade nichts besseres zu tun habe


----------



## Pixy (23. April 2011)

Es kommt jetzt bald der Patch mit den neuen Autos als Entschuldigung.

Hier steht alles wichtige drin.


----------



## bludi007 (23. April 2011)

Nachdem ich diese Woche mein Win neu installiert habe und jetzt mal TDU2 spielen wollte, erscheint nun nach dem Starten und laden des Profils: "ungültiger Produktschlüssel. Es wird auf Offline umgeschalten."
Ich hab mein altes Savegame wieder eingefügt und Autos sind auch alle da, aber ich komme nicht online.
Das Spiel ist aber zu 100% legal erworben. (Vorbestellung)
Weis jetzt auch nicht weiter.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.


Habs hinbekommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. April 2011)

so, bin in den letzten wochen nicht zum zocken gekommen, aber jetzt hab ich mal wieder n bisschen zeit ^^
wie siehts eigentlich aus, wird es jetzt bald motorräder geben?


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2011)

So jetzt ist das Exploration Pack draußen + Patch.

Erster Test sagt mir: die Kupplung des Logitech G27 wurde nicht gefixed  Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift - die hatten EWIG ZEIT!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Erster Test sagt mir: die Kupplung des Logitech G27 wurde nicht gefixed  Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift - die hatten EWIG ZEIT!


 
Naja das Game hat noch größere Baustellen als ein Kupplungspedal das nur funktioniert wie eine Taste auf der Tastatur. 

Habs mir jetzt auch ma für mich gekauft als es bei Steam günstig zu haben war. Vielleicht seh ich ja mal einen von hier dort.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2011)

Wenn man Steam Spiele wieder verkaufen könnte, hätte ich TDU2 wohl als eines der 1. Spiele die ich besitze schon wieder verkauft. Aus dem PCGH Club könnt ihr mich bitte rauswerfen wenn ihr den platz braucht werde das Game wohl nicht mehr anrühren.


----------



## khepp242 (8. Mai 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich derzeit so der Stand von Performance, Balance, Bugs usw. im Vergleich zu Beta? Die war nämlich halbwegs () spielbar, aber für 20€ bei Steam oder 12,50€ + Versand von amaz0n.co.uk könnte ich schwach werden...


----------



## watercooled (8. Mai 2011)

Würde mich auch interessieren! 

Ist es jetzt spielbar?


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was es an der Performance auszusetzen gibt? Außer VRAM ohne Ende ist das Game bei mir recht genügsam.


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2011)

Das Spiel ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Für unter 20€ würde ich auf jeden Fall zuschlagen !


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Mai 2011)

Ja kA was sich getan hat nach einer weile hab ich das spiel mal wieder installiert...das hatte ich mit den gleichen Settings wie heute ~40FPS und nach der gestrigen Installation hatte 60FPS 

Was hat dieses EPLO Pack eigentlich gebracht ausser diesen Mini Missionen?


----------



## nyso (9. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch meinen Spaß, und HW ist nicht mehr die neueste, trotzdem alles auf hoch. X4 940 @ 3,7GHz, GTX 275 SSC 1792MB, also mehr als genug VRam.

Grad den Audi TTS gekauft, gebraucht. Es klappert irgendwo im Auto


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Mai 2011)

also ich weis nicht. Nach dem Update, hat sich bei meiner Performance rein garnichts getan.

Ich schaffe mit dem System aus der Signatur nicht mehr als 30 FPS bei maximalen Einstellungen. Das ist schon bitter!


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Mai 2011)

Vsync? hatte auch mal das Problem gehabt^^ einfach aus schalten


----------



## X-2ELL (10. Mai 2011)

Ne daran liegts leider nicht. Das habe ich von Anfang an aus....


----------



## nyso (10. Mai 2011)

So, das gelieferte Lenkrad ist kaputt, defekt geliefert. Außerdem zu klein. 

Welche Lenkräder könnt ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## Papzt (10. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem G25 voll und ganz zufrieden


----------



## nyso (10. Mai 2011)

Phu, G25 nicht mehr neu zu kaufen, und der Nachfolger G27 250€...

Hat einer das hier? Logitech Driving Force GT (PC/PS3/PS2) (941-000021) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland
Das würde ja erstmal vollkommen ausreichen denke ich.


----------



## Own3r (11. Mai 2011)

Ich kann auch nur das G27 empfehlen, aber das Driving Force GT soll auch ganz ok sein.


----------



## khepp242 (11. Mai 2011)

Jawoll! Der größte Besch... Ich bin auf dem Weg zur Meisterschaft A7, mache einen kleinen Stop beim Immobilienbüro und das Spiel hängt sich auf während dem Speichern. Das Spiel macht nichts mehr, Alt+F4 und so weiter -> kein Erfolg, also gewaltsamer Abbruch. Jetzt ist der Spielstand beschädigt und mir wird ein neuer angedreht, nach 170km und ca. vier Spielstunden. Vorhanden ist noch das Backup des alten Savegames.
Gekauft hab' ich das Spiel über Steam. Ist das "Problem" vielleicht bekannt oder doch ein TDU 2 Serviceforum Fall, evtl. habt ihr noch Tips?


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

Backups machen ist der einzigste Tipp den ich dir geben kann...ich war auch mal davon betroffen wegen einem Bluescreen 30+ Stunden Spielzeit im Allerwertesten...neuangefangen level 46...kein Bock mehr das Game ist langweilig geworden


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn du ein Backup hast, dann stell das doch einfach wieder her.


----------



## khepp242 (11. Mai 2011)

Hmm, guter Tip...Leider ist das Backup bereits beschädigt.  Es also nur noch ein Überbleibsel von meinem alten Profil, mal schaun' ob da noch was zu retten ist...eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Clawhammer (11. Mai 2011)

Wenn du mich meinst...zu dem Zeitraum hatte ich noch kein Backup gemacht weil ja nichts passiert ist...erst als ich davon betroffen wurde...liegt mittlerweile schon gut eine weile zurück...irgendwo hier im Thread


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

WTF?!? Ein Spiel bei dem man BackUps von den Savegames erstellen muss


----------



## Papzt (11. Mai 2011)

Naja sagen doch alle immer dass früher alles besser war da hast du ein bisschen von früher


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

Und wo liegen die Saves? Hab sie auf die schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Papzt (11. Mai 2011)

Pff eigene Dokumente oder so. Aus dem Kopf weiß ich das nicht


----------



## nyso (11. Mai 2011)

Ah, bei Eden Games. Dachte bei Atari sollte sich das finden lassen, aber da gabs nur The Cronicles of Riddick^^


----------



## Papzt (12. Mai 2011)

Und TDU 1


----------



## watercooled (12. Mai 2011)

Was auch um einiges besser war! :daumen


----------



## Papzt (12. Mai 2011)

Ja auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2011)

stimmt finde ich auch hätten lieber ein Add-On (Ibiza Insel) + verbesserten Mutiplayer zu Teil 1 bringen sollen 

der Multiplayer Modus aus Teil 2 überzeugt mich genausowenig wie der aus Teil 1


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Mai 2011)

jo was ich rotz finde ist wenn man sich mit jemandem beim Fahren unterhalten tut...und man die "Zone" wechselt" das der jenige verschwunden ist...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Mai 2011)

Clawhammer schrieb:


> jo was ich rotz finde ist wenn man sich mit jemandem beim Fahren unterhalten tut...und man die "Zone" wechselt" das der jenige verschwunden ist...



ja ich auch ... die Zone sollte auf die ganze Insel erweitert werden oder auch sogar beide Inseln zusammen

und so 32 oder gar 64 Spieler das geht ja sogar bei einigen Shootern die auch noch besser aussehen


----------



## khepp242 (14. Mai 2011)

So, ich hab' mir mal den SLS gegönnt obwohl ich ihn noch gar nicht brauche...  Ich bin gerade bei A5/A4, aber die Kiste ist nach einem Delta, MiTo oder 370Z mal ein wenig Abwechslung und Hawaii macht doppelt Spaß!


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. Mai 2011)

ist das normal das die Steuerung so ruppig ist....
Spiele mit nem Saitek Rumble Pad 2600


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2011)

Du musst dann im Spiel die Einstellungen anpassen. Wenn dir das Auto zu schnell einlenkt, musst du die Dämpfung etwas erhöhen


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Hat auf Hawaii eigentlich noch einer das Problem das man nicht jede Straße komplett entdecken kann da sie einfach nicht markiert wird?


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2011)

Ja, in dem Fall musst du das Spiel neu starten. Ich dachte die hätten das gepatched


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

Na gut, dann probier ichs später mal aus.


----------



## Clawhammer (15. Mai 2011)

Own3r schrieb:


> Ja, in dem Fall musst du das Spiel neu starten. Ich dachte die hätten das gepatched



Jo das stimmt son rotz...


----------



## Hackman (17. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute. Falls jemand sich das Game noch zulegen möchte, bei Direct2Drive gibts gerade nen super Deal. Das SPiel für 9,98$, das sind 7,02€. Download only.
Wenn ihr den Code aus diesem Link eingebt, bekommt ihr nochmal 15% Rabatt, das sind dann rechnerisch 5,96 Euro.
D2D ist ein seriöser Shop von IGN (Gamespy etc.). Ich werds mir denk ich holen.
Edit: Teil 1 gibt es da auch für knapp 6€, wer's noch nicht hat.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren was ich für meinen Bugatti noch bekomme der hat ja schon 15000km runter

@Hackman: Schon verwunderlich das TDU1 genauso "teuer" ist wie TDU2 o.O


----------



## Hackman (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, es scheint wirklich ziemlich "ausverkauft" zu werden. War wohl insgesamt kein gutes Geschäft für den Publisher.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

na ich denke eh das Atari pleite geht..die ham kaum gute spiele


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Mai 2011)

> na ich denke eh das Atari pleite geht..die ham kaum gute spiele



es hängt ja meines Erachtens nicht nur Atari dahinter!

Naja für den Preis jetzt ist das Spiel schon einen Blick wert.

Ich habe nach wie vor meinen Spaß.

Hatte das letztens mal nach dem Patch wieder gespielt und auch gleich ein paar Stunden verhangen.


----------



## Clawhammer (17. Mai 2011)

jo bei mir ist das auch so gewesen


----------



## X-2ELL (17. Mai 2011)

> jo bei mir ist das auch so gewesen


 

Das einzige was mich immer noch nervt, ist meine Performance mit starken 30FPS


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (26. Mai 2011)

Iss das normal das TDU2 ziemlich CPU lastig ist, weil meine GPU gerade mal mit 19% arbeitet und daher meine Graka in den 2D Modus springt.... das nervt langsam...

Habe im Treiber schon auf "max Leistung" gestellt und im Afterburner die selben Taktraten angegeben wie im 3D Modus....


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Mai 2011)

Ja ist normal. TDU2 ist recht CPU lastig, scheint wohl ein Trend bei neueren Spielen zu sein.
Und wenn es um die CPU in deiner Signatur geht, dann ist ja sowieso alles klar.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Mai 2011)

Nja, TDU ist auch ziemlich hungrig beim Grafikkartenspeicher, mit 512MB kommt man da leider nicht zu alles mit vollen Details zuspielen.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. Mai 2011)

Kommt auf die Auflösung an, desto höher, desto mehr VRAM frisst das Game, bis es schlussendlich einfach abstürzt. 

Mit dem Patch der gestern oder so erschienen ist, soll übrigens auch die Performance etwas besser geworden sein. Kanns aber nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. Mai 2011)

Nja, das mit der Performance kann ich schon bestätigen, aber ich habe ein Full-HD Monitor, dementsprechend will ich den auch nutzen, ich habe ja kein halben Monitor gekauft...


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Auflösung an, desto höher, desto mehr VRAM frisst das Game, bis es schlussendlich einfach abstürzt.
> 
> Mit dem Patch der gestern oder so erschienen ist, soll übrigens auch die Performance etwas besser geworden sein. Kanns aber nicht bestätigen.



Hast du das einem Release Note entnommen? Ich finde die Performance ist gleich, wenn nicht noch schlechter geworden


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Mai 2011)

Nein, in nem Forum gelesen, bestätigen kann ich es nicht und ich hatte ja auch nie Probleme mit der Performance, Release Notes gibt glaub ich nicht mal welche... Die TDU2 Seite scheint ja auch nie geupdatet zu werden...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. Mai 2011)

@ ghostadmin

ja es handelt sich noch um die CPU aus der Sig..
Aber darum geht es mit ja nicht. Es geht mir um die GPU die
sich bei einer Auslastung von ca 20% willkürlich runtertaktet.
Das ist der Punkt der mich nervt..

Habew das Problem bei vielen Games...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

Weil deine CPU nicht in der Lage ist, die GPU mit Daten zu füttern, daher ist sie praktisch nie auch nur ansatzweise ausgelastet, da hilft nur noch ein CPU upgrade.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (28. Mai 2011)

@ quantenslipstream

*CPU Upgrade* ist in Planung/Arbeit...
Aber leider fehlt mir das nötigste dazu...


----------



## nyso (28. Mai 2011)

So, kleines Feedback meinerseits. Der Patch hat die Performance bei mir verschlechtert. Es hält sich in Grenzen, aber es nervt. 

Bisher lief es mit dem X4 940 @ stock flüssig, jetzt muss ich ihn auf 3,7GHz hochziehen, damit es absolut flüssig läuft

Sowas hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. Mai 2011)

Welchen Patch meint ihr... weil laut Eden Games dauert es noch 2 Wochen....
Meine Vers. lautet: TDU2 DLC EXPLO v023 build9


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2011)

Genau den mein ich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Mai 2011)

also ich habe keine performanceverschlechterung seit dem update festgestellt. Ich spiele das spiel seit jeher mit meiner GTX260 und Phenom II x4 940, beide auf standardtakt. In Full-HD-auflösung und alle einstellungen auf höchste, bis auf die umgebungsquali, und es läuft permanent flüssig 
Gestern hab ich mir jetzt mal n DLC geleistet, den super sport, und hab dafür meinen C12 Zagato verkaufen müssen 
Ist aber auch echt schwer noch geld zu verdienen, nachdem man alle pokale und meisterschaften gefahren ist ...


----------



## Clawhammer (29. Mai 2011)

Meine Favoriten als Auto sind Bugatti Grand Sport auf Tuning Stufe 1 (nur die Bremsen auf 3) der hat nen schönen Diesel artigen Sound.

Und um die Karte zuerkunden den R8 der hat nen Fettes Handlich selbst bei 300km/h+


----------



## nyso (29. Mai 2011)

Ja, und vom McLaren ist abzuraten^^ Heckschleuder ohne gleichen^^ Den mit Tastatur ins Ziel zu bewegen, manmanman.

Da lobe ich mit die Audis in meinem Besitz


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Mai 2011)

ich find den mclaren geil, vor allem für den preis 
Ich find viele autos gut in TDU2, vor allem die Ariels, CCXR, Ascari A10(der is richtig geil hab schon fast alles mit dem abgezogen^^),WRX STI (gut um die feldwege zu erkunden), C12 zagato von dem ich mich nun trennen musste, und seit ich ihn in echt gesehen hab auch den bugatti 
Ist schon ein gutes spiel, ich weiss gar nicht wieso das in tests und so immer so dermasen schlechtgeredet wird. Man sollte halt mal aufhören immer das erste TDU als messlatte zu verwenden. Denn dafür ist TDU2 ein zu eigenständiges, anderes game


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. Mai 2011)

habe bis jetzt nur zwi Bugatti gesehen... den Veyron 16.4 und den Grand Sport...
oder schaltet man den Super Sport noch frei..


----------



## ghostadmin (29. Mai 2011)

Der SP ist ein DLC Fahrzeug, musst du dir für € kaufen.


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (29. Mai 2011)

ok... danke für die Info..


----------



## PrincePaul (1. Juni 2011)

Kann mir irgendwer grob sagen wo der Tuner für den Bugatti ist wenn das hier schon angesprochen wird... ich hab ihn noch nicht gefunden 
Danke


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Juni 2011)

Kannst du beim Euro-Tuner machen, auf Hawaii siehe Anhang, wenns auf Ibizia auch geht, dann eben dort (Nahe des Flughafens).


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2011)

Die Server sind mal wieder down 

Ich denke Atari hat nicht genug Serverkapazitäten.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juni 2011)

Naja down... Man sieht halt keine echten Spieler online.


----------



## PrincePaul (2. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Kannst du beim Euro-Tuner machen, auf Hawaii siehe Anhang, wenns auf Ibizia auch geht, dann eben dort (Nahe des Flughafens).


 
Joa super danke


----------



## khepp242 (27. Juni 2011)

Ein neuer Rekord! 
Der Mist hat mich so aufgeregt, dass ich keinen Bock mehr hatte...


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juni 2011)

Ach von denen gabs schlimmere.


----------



## Own3r (27. Juni 2011)

Dieser R8 ist mMn echt schlimm zu fahren. Aber du hast ja noch einen großen Gewinn gemacht


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2011)

ich fand den r8 spyder in der DLC-Mission recht einfach zum fahren. Aber der ShelbyGT da hat mich echt zur weissglut gebracht der drecksbock


----------



## skyw8lk3r (29. Juni 2011)

Der shelby hat mich auch genervt, wie oft mir der ausgebrochen ist -.-

Scheiß teil aber egal ich hab die beiden autos^^


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juni 2011)

Die GT500 fährt sich GEIL
Ich hatte es fast geschafft (mein Vater hatte mich beim fahren geärgert indem er mich schüttelte) und als mein Vater mir frieden gab *kraschbums* Frontalcrash mit grad gespawnten (direkt vor mir und war noch unsichtbar) Zivi von 100% Geld auf 0% und ich hatte nur noch 200m zu fahren und noch ganze 25s


----------



## CPU-GPU (9. Juli 2011)

zockt hier eigentlich niemand mehr aktiv TDU2? Wir könnten unseren Club mal weiterbringen, damit wir mal den Gumpert und den FXX freischalten können


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Nö, lange nicht mehr... 
Diese Ständigen Abstürze und das die Server ständig Offline sind kotzt einfach an...

Ich zocke wieder TDU1


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Juli 2011)

Ich spiek das ja nur noch ab und an aber ich komm immer gleich rauf und flieg auch nicht mehr runter, schon ewig nicht mehr


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Ich hab's seit ner Weile nicht mehr probiert da ich nen 600MB update runterladen soll was bei mir nach 5min. Abbricht


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Juli 2011)

War bestimmt das kostenlose dlc, lief bei mir aber auch ohne probleme


----------



## watercooled (9. Juli 2011)

Kann man das auch irgendwo anders runterlasen und dann installieren?

Was war denn im DLC drin?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juli 2011)

Also ich glaub zumindestens das es das dlc war ^^

Enthalten waren 2 neue autos die du bekommst wenn du die wracks suchst, die werden dir auf der karte gezeigt wenn du die neuen missionen erfüllst.

Ich glaub nen neues outfit war noch dabei


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juli 2011)

die Wrackteile Positionen werden nun angezeigt in game ?


----------



## skyw8lk3r (10. Juli 2011)

Genau 
Du erfüllst eine von den neuen missionen und dann wird dir angezeigt wo ungefähr das wrack ist.

Du musst aber erst die mission erfüllen, sonst ist auch kein wrack zu finden


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> die Wrackteile Positionen werden nun angezeigt in game ?


 
Nur die vom Exploration Pack oder wie das heißt, nachdem du die Gold-Missionen erfüllt hast. Die normalen Wracks musst du nach wie vor selbst suchen und finden.


----------



## dj-moon (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo kann es sein das die Server wieder down sind. 

Auf Hawai hat er mit kein einzigen Spieler angezeit.


----------



## Clawhammer (12. Juli 2011)

Ich muss mal was anderes in den Raum werfen.

Und zwar ein Lob an Atari, weil ich hatte einmal das Problem gehabt das ich einen Festplatten Crash gehabt und konnte somit keine Revokation durchführen. 

Nja, danach hab ich mehrmals mein Windows neuinstalliert, und irgendwann waren die möglichkeiten der Aktivierung ausgeschöpft.

E-Mail an den Support von Atari und zack nicht mal eine Woche später hatte ich ein neuen Key mit meinen gekauften DLC's.

EDIT:



dj-moon schrieb:


> Hallo kann es sein das die Server wieder down sind.
> 
> Auf Hawai hat er mit kein einzigen Spieler angezeit.


 
Jo sind sie, bin eben mal ne Runde gefahren, und was ist da? Nur die Standart KI Wagen...


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2011)

Naja sorry, aber für so wahnsinnig herausragend finde ich das nun auch wieder nicht, ist für mich eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## dj-moon (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo Clawhammer, 

danke für deine Info ich dachte schon das es an mein Rechner liegt. 

Ich hoffe das die bald wieder on sind und das es langsam mal neue Autos und endlich Motoräder gibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. Juli 2011)

Bei Atari kann das aber noch ein paar Tage bis nie dauern.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2011)

Neue (unoffizielle) Infos zum DLC2!

TDU Central | Aktuelle News: Angebliches Changelog zu DLC2 aufgetaucht


----------



## ghostadmin (22. August 2011)

Motorräder soll man also nicht tunen können? Soso, wann ist man bei Atari endlich mal mit den Rückschritten fertig?
Der Mist mit den DLCs geht auch weiter...

Mal sehen was da noch kommt...


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo leute, ich hab mal ne frage. Und zwar hab ich vor n paar tagen wieder mal gezockt, und was sehe ich? Ich bin nicht mehr im club?! Gibts den noch oder wurde er aufgelöst? wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage, ich will mir das Game über Steam kaufen, braucht man um das Game zum starten die Admin rechte?

Würde mich interressieren.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.

LG
Sasori


----------



## Own3r (17. November 2011)

Um den sogennanten "UpLauncher" zu starten, öffnet sich bei mir immer die UAC. Die Administratorenrechte sind glaube ich niht nötig.


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

danke, habe son Müll (nicht Müll) gebrauchten PC und keine Admin Rechte, oder wenig der Typ der ihn mir verkauft hat.... (Guter Kumpel) ja, PW vergessen. Wollte nun das wissen, nicht das ich umsonst Geld ausgebe (bis ich neuen PC hab)


----------



## Boardi05 (25. November 2011)

Endlich Lambo fahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2011)

Welchen Mod hast du dafür verwendet?


----------



## ph1driver (25. November 2011)

Hab mir ebend TDU2 bei Steam gekauft, und nach dem Klick auf Play tut sich nüscht.


----------



## Sasori (28. November 2011)

rechtsklick auf das game (In der Bibliothek) -------> Eigenschaften -------> Cache Daten überprüfen ------> dann die fehlenden Daten runterladen. Wen es sowas nicht gibt, nochmal runterschmeißen und neu raufhauen.


----------



## ph1driver (28. November 2011)

Genau das hab ich jetzt auch gemacht, da ganze runtergeschmissen, und noch mal neu geladen. Jetzt gehts auch.


----------



## ph1driver (29. November 2011)

kann ich die DLCs von TDU 2 auch bei der Steam Version nutzen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. Dezember 2011)

WEiss nicht obs schon jemand mitbekommen hat, aber gestern gabs in Facebook eine offizielle anküdigung von Atari/eden vom neuen DLC-Pack, indem nun auch Moppeds enthalten seien. Nächste woche soll es eine detaillierte beschreibung des neuen Packs geben, auch über facebook!
Rauskommen soll es "early next year" also anfang nächsten jahres.
Bin mal gespannt was draus wird...


----------



## Stahlinick (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich mag TDU2 schlicht und einfach nicht...


----------



## Own3r (1. Dezember 2011)

Super, aber leider etwas spät. Die meisten Spieler werden das Spiel schon nicht mehr spielen und auch nichts vom DLC2 erfahren.

Ich hoffe bzw. setze es vorraus, dass der DLC kostenlos sein wird, sonst kann sich Atari den DLC sonst wo hinstecken.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (1. Dezember 2011)

also wenn es kostenlos ist, kann man sich das mal wieder überlegen zu spielen 

ansonsten bleibt es dort wo es jetzt steht...im schrank


----------



## Boardi05 (2. Dezember 2011)

BMW fahren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2011)

Neue Infos zum DLC2, welcher im Februar 2012 erscheint:

3 Bikes
•         Ducati Desmosedici RR (mA1)
•         Ducati Diavel  Carbon (mA1)
•         Harley Davidson Fatboy Lo (mA2)

The Official Racing Center (O.R.C.) is available and gives you access to 3 new challenges every week.

New Spots:
•         1 new Bike Dealer
•         Update The Community Racing Center (C.R.C.) spot
•         Clothes Shop for Brands

6 Cars
•         Corvette ZR1
•         F599XX
•         Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR
•         Ferrari 250 GTO
•         Ferrari F40
•         Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG Black Series

Items:

New sets of Clothes
•         Fashion
•         High Life
•         StreetsWear
•         Sportswear
•         Atari
•         Privilege
•         Pacha

14 Sets of Furniture
•         Pop-balls
•         Videogames
•         Barroco
•         Tetramino
•         Carmania
•         Yacht
•         Etnik
•         Vintage
•         Tortilla
•         Ossikle
•         Waive
•         Travel
•         Origami
•         Flower Power


Enhancements:

Additional Enhancements
•         Player could change vehicles position in house/garage
•         Map: Instant Island change
•         Headlight Control
•         Session management
•         Tuning update
•         Force Feedback – Enhanced Force Feedback Management
•         Support Thrustmaster Wheels
•         Support D-Box Device


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Dezember 2011)

super info 

hab vorgestern mal wieder reingeschnüffelt bei tdu2 und mit dem update könnte man das mal wieder daddeln 

die harley macht bestimmt richtig spaß...schön rumcruisen und insel erkunden


----------



## CPU-GPU (8. Dezember 2011)

naja, ich hate mir deutlich mehr erwartet von dem dlc2... Vor allem verstehe ich nicht, warum bisher immer von triumph die rede war, und jetzt plötzlich nur noch duc und kacky davidson dabei sind.... Die harley kann man eh knicken, und die 2 ducs, naja gibt besseres....
Ich hätte eher erwartet, dass sie die ganzen/einen großteil der bisher nicht freigeschalteten, aber schon vorprogrammierten kärren freischalten würden...
Hoffentlich gibts noch andere autos und vor allem bikes, von mir aus auch als DLC, 80cent pro auto/bike is jetzt ja nich die welt


----------



## Sasori (9. Dezember 2011)

danke für die info, TDU2 ist ein geiles Rennspiel, für mich aber zusehr auf online verlegt, das einzige was mir nicht so gefällt. Am tollsten sin gegnerische Fahrer die abkürzen und deshalb checkpoints verpassen (Menschliche Intelligenz).

Freue mich schon Tierisch auf die Dodge Viper SRT und die Corvette. Bikes sind mir einerlei.


----------



## ph1driver (9. Dezember 2011)

Funktionieren die DLCs auch bei der Steam Version?


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2011)

Sicher.


----------



## Boardi05 (6. Januar 2012)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## Sasori (13. Januar 2012)

wie bekommt man in den Game (ohne DLC's) schnell geld?


----------



## steffen0278 (14. Januar 2012)

Aua, das tut schon beim lesen weh 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zergoras (17. Januar 2012)

Wo ist das Problem? Ist doch perfektes Deutsch und perfekte Grammatik.


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2012)

Zudem macht die Fehlermeldung auch inhaltlich keinen Sinn, da man TDU2 ja über den Launcher starten muss.


----------



## Sasori (18. Januar 2012)

Endlich Hawaii erreicht xD 

ich finds irgendwie geil, mit meinem Mercedes ein wenig rum zu cruisen xD Die Map ist wirklich gigantisch, trozdem kommt es mir so vor als sei Ibiza, schwerer alles zu erkunden anstatt Hawaii.


----------



## CrAziiAnDi (28. Februar 2012)

hallo leute ich wollte mal fragen ob es in tdu2 einen online autohandel gibt ?


----------



## Bartolomeus (2. März 2012)

Hier ist mal ein offizieller Kommentar zum DLC2.

Quelle: TDU2 Forum



> A lot of your fellow players have pointed this out but I know you are  looking for an offical word.  We are still working to get DLC2 ready for  final release, at this date there is no confirmed release date.
> 
> Some folks have referenced the December 7th, 2011 post:
> _“The exact date of release hasn’t been determined yet but it’s looking to be in February 2012."_
> ...


----------



## Own3r (2. März 2012)

Das sind echt ein paar Pfeifen bei Atari/Eden. Die arbeiten wahrscheinlich nur noch zu zweit an dem Spiel.


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. März 2012)

Naja, aber wenigstens melden sie sich und man sieht so, dass der dlc2 doch noch am Leben ist... Aber ich hab schon damals als er angekündigt worden ist, damit gerechnet dass Sie das angekündigte Datum nicht einhalten. Echt schade um das Spiel


----------



## Jolly91 (8. März 2012)

Wie findet Ihr TDU 2 im vergleich zum einser?


----------



## Bartolomeus (11. März 2012)

Ich persönlich finde TDU2 besser als den ersten Teil. Das was mir am zweiten Teil besser gefällt ist das man 2 Inseln hat. Und dabei wurde Hawaii nicht Oahu nicht einfach nur übernommen sondern auch etwas aufgebohrt und verbessert. Grafisch zwar immer noch veraltet aber trotzdem besser als der erste Teil. 
Das was ich an TDU1 besser fand oder besser gesagt finde, ist die Fahrphysik. Mein Eindruck ist, das diese in TDU1 deutlich besser war.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oʻahu


----------



## macomat (19. März 2012)

Fahrphysik war in TDU1 imo auch deutlich besser. Trotzdem gefällt mir das 2er besser. Die europäischen Straßen auf Ibiza sind mal ein guter Kontrast zu den Hawaiistraßen. Die Nachtfahrten find ich auch spitze.


----------



## steffen0278 (19. März 2012)

Wann kommt denn nu das DLC2?


----------



## CPU-GPU (12. April 2012)

Falls noch jemand TDU2 spielt: 
Gerade eben ist endlich das DLC2 rausgekommen. Es ist kostenlos! Alles andere dürfte bereits bekannt sein. WErde heute wohl nicht mehr zum spielen kommen, aber am WE wird das neue DLC ausgiebig getestet


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2012)

Problem ist nur, dass der Download sehr langsam ist und die Motorräder Geld (Atari-Token) kosten.


----------



## khepp242 (13. April 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass der Download sehr langsam ist...


 Hier sind es sogar wahnsinnige 17kb/s!  Vielleicht spiele ich es nochmal an, zuletzt hat mich die Fahrphysik doch zusehr aufgeregt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. April 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Problem ist nur, dass der Download sehr langsam ist und die Motorräder Geld (Atari-Token) kosten.


 bist du dir sicher? hast du es denn schon gespielt mit dem neuen Pack? Die drei moppeds sollten eig nichts kosten davon bin ich mal ausgegangen


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2012)

Wenn du dir das Video hier anschaust siehst du, dass wenn man das Motorrad im Geschäft kaufen will 80 AT (Atari-Token) zahlen muss.


----------



## CPU-GPU (13. April 2012)

hmm das ist schon  zeimlich schwach  Aber ide autos sollten ksotenlos sein, also nur halt ingamegeld.
 Bin grad am laden, mit sagenhaften 15kbit/s Das letzte mal gings schneller...
Mal gucken vielleicht hol ich mir die bikes, kostet zwar geld, aber für n fünfer kriegt man alle bikes und noch ein paar autos, also zu verkraften.
Mal wieder schade, das Spiel wäre genial, wäre es von den richtigen entwickelt worden


----------



## TSchaK (13. April 2012)

ich sauge seit gestern mit sagenhaften 120kB/s 
nur noch ~200 MB 

Vllt kann ich dann Sonntag Spielen...


----------



## windowsfan (13. April 2012)

Kleine Frage: Ist es in TDU2 immernoch so, dass es nur eine "digitale" Kupplung gibt? Also an/aus, und nichtmehr schleifen lassen wie im ersten Spiel? 

Wenn die das mal Patchen würden, würd ich das Game auch mal spielen.


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2012)

Ich würde es ja gerne testen, aber ich habe erst 86% runtergeladen. Die Server sind einfach langsam oder überlastet.


----------



## TSchaK (13. April 2012)

bin fertig und gerade die erste Runde aufm Moped gedreht: Fährt sich naja... schwammig komisch

bezahlen geht nur mit echten Moneten
und ist nix los weil die alle bestimmt noch runterladen


----------



## Own3r (13. April 2012)

Ok, ich habe es jetzt auch mal getestet. Ich finde es eigentlich alles gut, da einige Autosounds verbessert wurden. Allerdings finde ich es eine Unverschämtheit, dass man für die neuen Autos und Motorräder Geld bezahlen muss. Ich hoffe es werden kaum welche machen, aber ich habe schon welche mit Motorrädern herumfahren gesehen. So was sollte man nicht unterstützen.


----------



## PrincePaul (14. April 2012)

Bin auch noch am downloaden, aber evtl. kann mir ja mal jemand sagen wie die Preise für die Motorräder so sind ?

Oder geht das eher so in die MW 3 DLC Richtung 3 Karten und 15 €


----------



## Own3r (14. April 2012)

80 Atari Token für jedes Fahrzeug...


----------



## TSchaK (14. April 2012)

ich habe meine letzten 80Token für ein Motorrad ausgegeben und damit wird Atari nie wieder Geld von mir sehen...
es ist wirklich das letzte ein Spiel so unfertig auf dem Markt zu werfen und selbst jetzt noch längst nicht alles behoben zu haben.


----------



## PrincePaul (14. April 2012)

TSchaK schrieb:


> ich habe meine letzten 80Token für ein Motorrad ausgegeben und damit wird Atari nie wieder Geld von mir sehen...
> es ist wirklich das letzte ein Spiel so unfertig auf dem Markt zu werfen und selbst jetzt noch längst nicht alles behoben zu haben.


 
Die sollen sich lieber mal ein Beispiel an Valve nehmen ... dir bringen noch kostenlose DLC´s für Spiele raus die schon Jahre lang auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## khepp242 (20. April 2012)

Sagt mal, benutzt Ihr überhaupt das Radio? Ich meine nach mehr als einem Jahr könnte man da doch mal was "vernünftiges" nachliefern... Im Hintergrund Musik laufen lassen (also Win Media Player o.ä.) ist nicht mein Ding, lieber ein dynamischer Player im Spiel.
In TDU 1 war a) die Musik besser + vielfältiger und b) konnte man auch eigene Sachen einfügen. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch mal ein "Radio DLC", naja.


----------



## PrincePaul (20. April 2012)

khepp242 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, benutzt Ihr überhaupt das Radio? Ich meine nach mehr als einem Jahr könnte man da doch mal was "vernünftiges" nachliefern... Im Hintergrund Musik laufen lassen (also Win Media Player o.ä.) ist nicht mein Ding, lieber ein dynamischer Player im Spiel.
> In TDU 1 war a) die Musik besser + vielfältiger und b) konnte man auch eigene Sachen einfügen. Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch mal ein "Radio DLC", naja.


 
Jop finde ich auch, aber wennse nen Radio DLC machen kostet der wieder 80 Tokens


----------



## CPU-GPU (20. April 2012)

also ich habe das DLC2 nun auch seit einigen tagen, und finde es hat sowohl gute als auch negative seiten an sich.
Die Ducs sind ganz gut, machen beide wirklich spass zu fahren und ich finde dass das Eden/Atari Team es im vergleich zum vorgänger deutlich besser gemacht hat was das fahrverhalten angeht.
Die neuen autos sind teilweise ganz interessant, aber etwas wenig und auch nichts wirklich neues.
Die autosounds sind teilweise besser (z.B. beim GTI) aber auch bei einigen autos deutlich schlechter, leider. gerade die Ferraris die vorher den geilen drehorgelton hatten klingen jetzt nicht mehr so toll.
Naja, wie schon gesagt, schade um das SPiel dass es von solchen Leuten programmiert wurde


----------



## PrincePaul (20. April 2012)

Am schlimmsten finde ich den Sound vom Nissan GT-R vorher richtig schon gebrüllt dieses Auto ... bin das eigentlich nur wegen diesem rotzigen Sound gefahren  kommt echt gut bei ner fetten Anlage und jetzt klingt der so langweilig und normal.

Das 2. DLC an sich ist ja gut aber nicht wenn man das bezahlen muss ...


----------



## steffen0278 (21. April 2012)

Für Mopeds bezahlen? Nee danke. Selbst Schuld wer das macht


----------



## Own3r (21. April 2012)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Für Mopeds bezahlen? Nee danke. Selbst Schuld wer das macht



Leider haben das schon ziemlich viele gemacht, da man sehr viele mit Motorrädern herumfahren sieht.


----------



## watercooled (27. April 2012)

Ach der Thread lebt ja noch  Bin schon längst wieder bei TDU1 angekommen weil sich die Autos da einfach viel besser fahren. Gerade wegen der Kupplung.

Mal kurz 300km im F360 auf dem Raceway runterradieren? Einen geilen Sound haben? Driften? Fun haben? In TDU1 kein problem


----------



## PrincePaul (28. April 2012)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ach der Thread lebt ja noch  Bin schon längst wieder bei TDU1 angekommen weil sich die Autos da einfach viel besser fahren. Gerade wegen der Kupplung.
> 
> Mal kurz 300km im F360 auf dem Raceway runterradieren? Einen geilen Sound haben? Driften? Fun haben? In TDU1 kein problem


 
Jop da haste recht aber lässig in Ibiza mit nen paar Kumpels in Ariel Atom V8 rum düsen ist auch ganz geil 
Obwohl ich momenten eher zu Project Cars tendiere ... die Grafik ist einfach mal der HAMMER


----------



## steffen0278 (1. Mai 2012)

Hat sich Atari wohl nen Eigentor geschossen.


----------



## TSchaK (8. Mai 2012)

Ich komme nicht mehr online bei TDU2 -.-

Und mein Passwort kann ich auch nicht ändern. Wenn ich mir eine Mail zusenden will mit einem Neuen Passwort bekomme ich nur eine Mail mit meinem Namen! Scheiß Laden


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Mai 2012)

Hast recht, als ich das gelesen hab hab ich das auch mal schnell ausprobiert... bei mir kommt auch von wegen Passwort.
ABER so weit ich weiß hat man da doch gar kein passwort also zumindest im Spiel nicht.

Vermutlich ist bei denen wieder ein Server abgestürzt, diesmal halt der mit den Accountdaten, denn auf der Website kann man sich auch nichtmehr anmelden.


----------



## TSchaK (8. Mai 2012)

Das ist bei mir aber seit gestern so...
gestern dachte ich auch noch: warteste mal morgen ab...


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Mai 2012)

Naja warten wa mal ab... haste schonmal im TDU Forum geguckt ?


----------



## Galford (8. Mai 2012)

Atari recently learned of a potential security violation in connection with the unauthorized access to Cryptic Studios’ user databases that occurred in December 2010. At that time, Atari owned Cryptic and the intrusion may have affected users on Atari’s databases as well and, therefore, we are taking proactive measures to correct the issue. This includes notifying certain users who are registered on Atari.com and TDU2.com (Test Drive Unlimited 2).
As a precaution, on Atari.com and TDU2.com, we have reset all accounts for users which we believe were affected. This will require you to reset your password upon attempting to log into each site separately to regain access to your account. To do so, please refer to our website at http://atari.com/pages/cryptic-studios-security-notice-atari-websites for detailed instructions and more information about this issue.
If the existing user name and password was used to access other online accounts, we highly recommend that you update those passwords as well.
We take the security of our user accounts very seriously and are investigating this issue further with Cryptic Studios. Please note that this was not an intrusion on our existing database, but one that occurred prior to our divestment of Cryptic Studios in July of 2011. Cryptic no longer manages Atari’s databases. Our deepest apologies for the inconvenience.
Atari


----------



## PrincePaul (8. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank aber das Problem ist wenn man das so macht wie es dort steht bzw so wie hier:

How to Recover Your Password In TDU 2 PC

Dann bekommt man auch ne E-Mail jedoch ohne Passwort bzw. ohne Passwort Resetlink...


----------



## Dr.Ottel (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute bin gerda Neuhier

macht bei tdu dlc shop auf englisch dann bekommt man einen link zum setzen des pws 

mein prob ist bekomme auf meinen haupt acc kein email obwohl das hier ja gekommen ist grrrr 

gruss otiii


----------



## stayxone (9. Mai 2012)

Halli hallo,

bei mir das Selbe bekomme auch keine Mail zum zurücksetzen ...

Habe diese Mail auch erhalten.


----------



## Dr.Ottel (9. Mai 2012)

wie gesagt stellt es auf englisch um und ihr bekommt denn link


----------



## stayxone (9. Mai 2012)

Leider nicht  bekomme einfach keine Mail.


----------



## Dr.Ottel (9. Mai 2012)

ahh das prob hab ich auch bin gespannt ob mir der support helfen kann


----------



## TSchaK (9. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich auf englisch umstelle bekomme ich ein Link zum zurücksetzen 

Und ins Spiel komm ich auch wieder


----------



## Dr.Ottel (9. Mai 2012)

jop aber wir bekommen leider garkein email auch net im spam weiss wer eine idee vlt 

danke 

Otti


----------



## TSchaK (9. Mai 2012)

richtige Email angegeben? 
Zeigt er denn an das eine Mail gesendet wird?


----------



## Dr.Ottel (9. Mai 2012)

jop das is ja das problem und die meldung von atari hab i auch bekommen von wegen pw rücksetzung


----------



## PrincePaul (9. Mai 2012)

Auf Englisch umstellen hat bei mir auch geholfen...


----------



## stayxone (9. Mai 2012)

Sprache wurde auf Englisch umgestellt, richtige Email Adresse ist natürlich eingetragen (wäre es nicht so bekommt man eine Fehlermeldung das kein Account besteht mit der Adresse), Spam Filter geprüft und nix keine Email...


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2012)

habe gerade gelesen das in 12 tagen, zum 29.9.2012 die TDU1 Server abgeschaltet werden  Mir ist grad echt nach heulen zumute


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Seit wann laufen die denn wieder?


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2012)

Die laufen schon immer


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Oh...ich könnte schwören, dass die schon seit nem Jahr down sind  FUUUU


----------



## stayxone (17. September 2012)

Hmm schade habe neulich auch extra nochmal das CarMegaPack gekauft weil ichs unbedingt nochmal haben wollte und konnte sogar online fahren... schade


----------



## watercooled (17. September 2012)

Die waren nie down


----------



## Papzt (17. September 2012)

Seltsam. Ich kam, ungelogen, Monate lang nicht drauf


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. März 2013)

Aloha,

in den Test hat das Game ja recht schlecht abgeschnitten, "lohnt" es sich trotzdem wenn man es in einem Schnäppchen ergattern kann?
Will hauptsächlich möglichst realistisch rumcrusien.


----------



## Papzt (4. März 2013)

Dann ist dieses Spiel wohl nichts für dich. Cruisen ja, realistisch nein. Da war der erste teil weitaus besser was fahrgefühl angeht. Ansonsten allerdings auch


----------



## GxGamer (5. März 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> in den Test hat das Game ja recht schlecht abgeschnitten, "lohnt" es sich trotzdem wenn man es in einem Schnäppchen ergattern kann?
> Will hauptsächlich möglichst realistisch rumcrusien.


 
Solang du keine Rennen fahren willst, die sind entweder totlangweilig oder frustrierend schwer. Wirklich spannend-fair ist keines.

Ich nutze TDU2 tatsächlich auch nur noch um im Cabrio durch die Gegend zu cruisen. Immerhin kann man blinken und das dach öffnen/schliessen. Genau die beiden Dinge vermiss ich in GTA 4.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2013)

Und das Casino. Sehr witzig manchmal


----------



## gh0st76 (10. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> Dann ist dieses Spiel wohl nichts für dich. Cruisen ja, realistisch nein. Da war der erste teil weitaus besser was fahrgefühl angeht. Ansonsten allerdings auch


 
Du vergisst die absolut schlechte Wheelunterstützung. Wehe man hat ein Fanatec Wheel. Da ist dann nichts mit FFB. Der erste Teil hat noch Spaß gemacht weil man da gespürt hat was der Wagen macht. Beim 2. Teil ist das nicht so.


----------



## Papzt (10. März 2013)

Das auch. Dazu kommt noch die nicht vorhandene Kupplung und, was mir am ersten Teil so gefallen hat, die Tatsache dass ich nur Autos mit schaltwippen schalten konnte die auch welche hatten. Im zweiten konntest du ja machen was du willst,  der nächste Gang ging immer rein


----------



## TSchaK (12. März 2013)

Beim ersten Teil hat es auch einen Unterschied gemacht ob man mit offenem oder geschlossenem Dach gefahren ist. Bei der 2ändert sich nichts mehr beim Sound...


----------



## Papzt (12. März 2013)

Gibt da so einiges was konsoliger gemacht wurde. Wüsste auch nicht, dass es eine analoge Kupplung gibt. Nur die digitale. Egal. Zum Cruisen ist es ok


----------



## SupprDeitsch (13. März 2013)

sind  bei TDU2 die Straßen eigentlich immer noch wie im 1er sooo kantig und bucklig, dass ma selbst bei langsamen Kurve mehr hüpft als wirklich fährt?


----------



## Papzt (13. März 2013)

Besser als im ersten Teil. Zumindest auf ibiza. Auf ohau ist es nicht viel besser


----------



## Iro540 (13. März 2013)

Oahu - oder wie die insel heisst - haben sie 1 zu 1 aus tdu1 uebernommen. Ein wenig die grafik aufgehuebtsht und gut ists.
Was ich ganz nett finde, ist das bedingte modding. Mit sound und wagen und so. Das finde ich cool.

Aber irgendwie fehlt mir bei tdu2 was. Weiss nur nicht was. Vielleicht dass man aussteigen kann....???? Optik-tuning???? Ich weiss nicht.

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal den vayron super sports mit allen upgrates ausgefahren??? Ich schaffe irgendwie nie mehr als 440 oder so. Muesste aber wesentlich schneller laufen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (14. März 2013)

wenns nicht komplett unrealistisch sein soll, dann daerf er nicht viel mehr als 440kmh schaffen 

hab mal bei youtube geguckt und den Veyron SS mit 470kmh gefunden! 
Test Drive Unlimited 2 Bugatti Veyron Super Sport 470 KM/H - YouTube


----------



## Apokalypsos (21. März 2013)

Das Spiel macht mich jedesmal ein bisschen traurig wenn ich es spiele. Das Teil hätte der Hit werden können. Ich nutze es aber trotzdem gern zum entspannten cruisen. Mein größter Kritikpunkt ist der grottige Sound.


----------



## Papzt (21. März 2013)

An sich ist es nicht so schlecht, es fehlt einfach der Feinschliff und ein paar Kleinigkeiten die hätten besser gelöst werden können. Aber um ehrlich zu sein war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht. Aber so ist das nunmal mit Fortsetzungen, zumindest meistens


----------



## Jockele (23. März 2013)

Kann man bei steam spiele verkaufen/verschenken?
Will mein TDU2 nämlich loswerden 
Bitte per pn melden!


----------



## Papzt (23. März 2013)

Na da hat wohl einer die AGBs nicht gelesen. Nein es ist nicht möglich. Das Spiel ist an deinen Account gebunden...für immer


----------



## Own3r (24. März 2013)

Findest du denn TDU2 so schlimm? 

Für ein bisschen Cruisen ist das Spiel immer zu gebrauchen.


----------



## gh0st76 (28. März 2013)

Papzt schrieb:


> An sich ist es nicht so schlecht, es fehlt einfach der Feinschliff und ein paar Kleinigkeiten


 
Zum Beispiel Fahrphysik aus dem ersten Teil. Ein funktionierendes FFB. Weniger den Lifestyle Schrott und vor allem die Cutscenes. Zum blöd rumfahren mit den Kumpels ist das OK. Aber da möchte ich zumindest ein funktionierendes FFB haben.


----------



## Iro540 (30. März 2013)

Bei mir geht das spiel nicht mehr im online modus. Nur noch offline. Wurden da die server abgestellt??? Somit landet es bei mir noch nicht mal mehr auf der platte.

Fand es zum rumcruisen ganz nett, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Own3r (30. März 2013)

Ich habe gelesen, dass die Server down sind. Mal sehen, wann die wieder online gehen - das kann allerdings ein wenig dauern.


----------



## Iro540 (3. April 2013)

Das dauert schon ein paar woche. Habe es letztes jahr weihnachten mal probiert und da waren die server schon down. Das letzte mal hab ichs vor einer woche probiert. Keinen server gefunden.


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal... Gibt es irgendetwas, sei es ein Forum, eine Seite, Downloads oder das Spiel an sich das überhaupt noch funktioniert?
Irgendwie alles down.


----------



## Iro540 (2. Juli 2014)

Hab mich schon länger nicht mehr damit befasst, aber es scheint als ob die seiten alle down wären. Server sowieso....


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2014)

Iro540 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon länger nicht mehr damit befasst, aber es scheint als ob die seiten alle down wären. Server sowieso....





watercooled schrieb:


> Sagt mal... Gibt es irgendetwas, sei es ein Forum, eine Seite, Downloads oder das Spiel an sich das überhaupt noch funktioniert?
> Irgendwie alles down.


ähm Atari ist letztes Jahr  in Insolvenz gegangenen und es war nur eine frage der zeit das alles down geht.  Es ist bis heute nicht  bekannt ob die TDU Reihe verkauft  wurde und wenn ja von und wem


----------



## IGladiatorX (25. Dezember 2014)

Also offline lässt sich das Ganze noch spielen aber nicht mehr online? Lohnt es denn nur für den offline Modus? Ist ja gerade in den Steam Sale für 4,99 gekommen.


----------



## watercooled (20. Januar 2015)

Weniger.


----------



## Nile9063 (12. Februar 2015)

Also ich spiele es noch online! Hab mein Profil allerdings auch schon 2011 angelegt... Man kann aber immer noch Profile anlegen! Bestätigungsmails werden wohl nicht mehr verschickt, aber spielen kann man mit dem Profil dann trotzdem! 
Bin letzte Woche erst wieder ein paar Runden über Ibiza gecruist!


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (4. Juli 2015)

> Hi all.
> 
> As the website seems to give no information at all, the Facebook page is  outdatet and there are a lot of rumors online, I was wondering about  the status of TDU2.
> Will the servers ever be up again or is TDU2 down / dead?
> ...



Deutsche Übersetzung:

"Meh, schau´ma mal ob wir da noch Zeit und Geld für investieren.
Kann sein das die Server in Zukunft nochmal laufen, versprechen können wir leider nichts."

[/SARCASM]


----------



## RonGames (1. September 2015)

Ich wollt mal Fragen , ich wollte mit meinen Freund über TDU 2 Online Spielen, Wir sind laut dem Spiel entweder auf dem gleichen Server, sehen uns aber nur in Interiors  oder Gar nicht, obwohl wir auf der Map angezeigt werden, oder beim Beitreten kommt die Meldung das es nicht möglich wahr den Server zu betreten. Kann jemand sagen Warum das so ist, und ob es ne Lösung gibt ?
Danke, schon mal ^^


----------

